# Welche Klasse Würdet ihr Löschen?



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi leute,

mich würde mal Intressieren welche Klasse ihr löschen würdet, wenn eine raus müsste.

Was sagt ihr welche Klasse braucht man am wenigsten (weil sie im Raid zb. nicht wirklcih helfen oder vorteile bringen)?
Auf welche könnte man einfach verzichten?

Ich persönlich finde z.B. Schurken am unwichtigsten Ok sie hauen zwar gut Dmg raus aber naja sonst :/

Und bitte jetzt nicht flamen ja so eine Umfrage gibts schon dann tut es mir leid oder ja das wird aber nicht passieren etc., ich will das gerne einfach wissen .

danke an die leute die mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Bas


----------



## the Huntress (22. Juli 2009)

Ich finde jede Klasse wichtig, allerdings ist WoW früher auch ohne den DK gut ausgekommen...der kann weg. :<


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2009)

(x) keine

was auch als antwortmöglichkeit fehlt. so wird es eine 90% sagen "dk sind doof"-umfrage, wie schon soviele vorher


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn überhaupt eine, dann DK ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Welcher Hans will da Schurken löschen ? *vanish*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

für mich wäre es ganz klar der Todesritter :S


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Juli 2009)

dk eindeutig... ach naja egal kommt wieder ne diskussion ala Classic ist besser als wotlk..


----------



## Owedry (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde eher Movementkrüppel löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde keine löschen, auch nicht den Dk (sonst würde mir ja 1 Char fehlen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle erfüllen ihren Sinn und sind nützlich, von demher...


----------



## _pHobos_ (22. Juli 2009)

Garkeine jede Klasse hat Ihren Platz in WoW.


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar der Hexenmeis*R*er

sonst:

[x] Keine


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

Da will jemand keine Jäger mehr.

Da würd mein kleiner Horst (wolf) awa stinksauer werden.


----------



## Grimmzahn (22. Juli 2009)

Warum schreibst du alle anderen Klassen aus aber kürzt den Todesritter ab?


----------



## Belphega (22. Juli 2009)

Zurzeit sind Krieger die nutzloseste Klasse.
Wenn Blizzard nicht bald was dran ändert, werde ich meinen gar nicht mehr spieln ^^
__

Palas/DKs tanken mindestens genauso gut. Dazu habn sies noch haufenweise Bonusdinger.. DK's können Caster herziehn.. sie habn beide nen AoE-Tankzauber. DK's brauchen zudem nichtmaln Schild! Die machn noch Dmg wie was weiß ich.

Druiden können ebenfalls genauso gut Tanken. Können zeitgleich auch richtig guten Dmg machen. Critimmun sind sie allein durch die Skillung und Verwandlungsimmun sindse auch noch. Haben zudem deutlich am meisten Leben...

Fury/WaffenKrieger kommen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht an andere DD'ler ran, zudem kommt noch dass seit WotLk Range-DDs viel wichtiger geworden sind als Melees..


----------



## Pono (22. Juli 2009)

den DK würde ich allein aus dem Grund nicht löschen weil ich dann wieder ewig brauchen würde um nen Tank für irgendwas zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann mich da echt für keine Klasse entscheiden, tragen irgendwie alle auf ihre Art einen Teil zum Spiel bei...


----------



## Bloodace (22. Juli 2009)

naja dk hat mit unholy immernoch caster support <.<


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (22. Juli 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du alle anderen Klassen aus aber kürzt den Todesritter ab?



Das fragte ich mich auch... Aber seid wann gibt es einen Hexenmeis*r*er?


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

ahh hab den dk nur so abgekürzt ^^ ka warum genau mir schoss einfach dk durchen kopf desswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (22. Juli 2009)

Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.


----------



## Lord Gama (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch keinen löschen, aber ich vote für mehr Charslots aufm Server! 

Ich bin Twinker und steh dazu xD


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (22. Juli 2009)

hab gestern 74er dk gelöscht und pala angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
> Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.



Dann hast du noch nie einen Schurken gespielt oder davon einfach keine Ahnung


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> den pala sollte man löschen , bei mir auf en Server Frostwolf gibt echt zu viele ...
> ( meine Meinung )



Du würdest dumm aus der Wäsche schaun, wenn sich im PVE keine Palas mehr aufhalten würden ! Denk nach, bevor du etwas schreibst. Der Paladin ist der wichtigste Heiler im RAID !!! Keiner kann einen Tank sogut am Leben halten ... da kommt kein Priester, Schamane oder Druide hinterher !.


----------



## Narlay (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde auch den dk löschen 

zu classic zeiten und Burnig crusade zeiten is wow auch ohne ihn ausgekommen.
Klar entwickelt sich ein spiel weiter und es kommen klassen dazu aber wie gesagt den Dk würde ich raus nehmen


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
> Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.


Die Antwort eines Ahnungslosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Xanthyah (22. Juli 2009)

Für mich klar der Todesritter.
Und wer schreibt, dass Schurken rausmüssten ist wohl noch neu in WoW, sowas ginge früher gar nicht >.<
Naja wobei heutzutage Klassen wie Schurke / Magier wirklich fast nur noch zum DDen verdonnert werden...


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> Das fragte ich mich auch... Aber seid wann gibt es einen Hexenmeis*r*er?



Immer wieder erstaunlich wie sich manche an einem Tippfehler aufgeilen können...

BTT: Löschen würde ich keine, wobei ich, oh Schande über mich, keine noch nie nen Schurken gespielt hab. Iwie reizt mich die Klasse einfach nicht ;-)


----------



## Meeragus (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.




Das reicht doch...dafür sind Schurken auch da, um ordentlichen dmg zu machen! Aber btw, sie haben auch noch andere Fähigkeiten!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
> Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.


http://raidcomp.mmo-champion.com/?c=000000...000000000000000

... wenn man keine ahnung hat :O



Dabow schrieb:


> Keiner kann einen Tank sogut am Leben halten ... da kommt kein Priester, Schamane oder Druide hinterher !.


also große heilung uaf tank spammen kann ich auch als shami wunderbar. und die sind sogar größer...


----------



## Minorjiel (22. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre dafür, dass es nur noch 4 Über-Klassen gibt: Tank, Heal, Nahkampf und Fernkampf DD. Wofür, zum Geier, brauch man denn Magier, Hexer, Jäger, Ele-Schami, Priester, etc. pp. Wäre doch alles noch einfacher, wenn es nur noch eine Figur gäbe, die in der Ecke steht und Distanz-Schaden macht. Das würde WoW noch "Casual-freundlicher" machen, da man ja nicht mehr soviel über die Spielmechanik lernen müsste. "Individualität" und so'n Zeug will ich jetzt nicht hören, das wurde doch bereits mit WoLK rausgepatcht :-)

Nee, mal ernsthaft: Warum willst Du denn eine Klasse rausnehmen? Umso mehr Klassen, desto besser und abwechslungsreicher. Selbst der Todesritter hat doch einen neuen Wind und Veränderungen nach Azeroth gebracht. Außerdem will ich endlich den "Goblin - Grenadier (oder was auch immer) spielen :-)


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Naja ich muss sagen ich hab zu classic seiten einen schurken hoch gespielt war zwar eine echt lustige klasse weil man gut vorran gekommen ist, aber naja ich mag den schurken einfach nicht 

und ok dks würde ich nicht umbedingt rausmachen sonst geht das geheule wieder lso keine tanks ^^ 

schurken sidn einfach leichter zu ersetzten also finde ich

achja und ich finde auch das druiden viel besser heilen können als palas haben selber einen druiden gespielt und einen pala und als druide kam ich besser klar mit dem tank healen als manch ein pala


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

DK!!!

Die Dk haben WoW zerstört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juli 2009)

Finde die Umfrage lustig. Die meisten die für eine Klasse voten sind dann bestimmt Ingame die Leute, welche keine 2 Meter gehen ohne auch wirklch von all denen die Buffs zu haben. 

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde bin ich aber, wenn überhaupt, auch für Todesritter weil man wie früher auch auf in verzichten kann. Hatte bisher nicht einen brauchbaren Tank dabei und die DDler gingen mir mehr auf die Nerven, als dass sie was brauchbares getan haben.
Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe bietet er auch keinen Support den nicht eine andere Klasse ebenfalls parat hat.

MfG Nex


----------



## delta1337 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde den DK löschen-
1. Gibt zuviele von denen
2. Kenne keinen (naja ok vllt 2-3 Leute^^) die den spielen können
3. Ich mag die einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (22. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Zurzeit sind Krieger die nutzloseste Klasse.
> Wenn Blizzard nicht bald was dran ändert, werde ich meinen gar nicht mehr spieln ^^
> __
> 
> ...



Trauriger Valdarr kann da nur zustimmen. Hab selbst grad für meine Lieblingsklasse den Krieger aus den genannten Gründen gestimmt.

Nur ist in BC schon der Weg von Melee nach Fernkampf eingeschlagen worden.


----------



## LunicAngel (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich persönlich finde z.B. Schurken am unwichtigsten Ok sie hauen zwar gut Dmg raus aber naja sonst :/
> ...



Schurken? also ich finde die können super unterbrechen, und Schurkenhandel hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... die gifte sowieso - an gluth denke zb.  - auch wenn ich sie im pvp so garnich mag *gg*

btw. ... wer will hier Hexen löschen? O.o


----------



## Naarg (22. Juli 2009)

Falls es darum geht, welche Klasse ich aus dem Spiel werfen würde, weil sie mich aufregt ist es devinitiv der Druide. Im 3v3 Bracket nerven die Kerle ohne Ende, und fast jedes Team hat einen dabei.  In Richtung PvE wäre es mir egal, alle haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Falls es darum geht, welchen ich am ehsten bei mir wegwerfen würde wäre es auch der Druide, egal was ich versuche, es macht keinen Spaß ihn zu spielen.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Nee, mal ernsthaft: Warum willst Du denn eine Klasse rausnehmen? Umso mehr Klassen, desto besser und abwechslungsreicher. Selbst der Todesritter hat doch einen neuen Wind und Veränderungen nach Azeroth gebracht. Außerdem will ich endlich den "Goblin - Grenadier (oder was auch immer) spielen :-)



ich hab die umfrage nur gestartet weil wir da mal im ts gelabert haben, was wäre wenn^^

und mcih hats einfach interessiert wie der rest der wow spieler dazu steht^^


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (22. Juli 2009)

Deathknight.


----------



## Meeragus (22. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt wurde bin ich aber, wenn überhaupt, auch für Todesritter weil man wie früher auch auf in verzichten kann. Hatte bisher nicht einen brauchbaren Tank dabei
> 
> MfG Nex



Also ich habe bisher wenig schlechte Erfahrung mir DK´s als Tank gemacht, wenn haben die ihn nicht geblickt...und NEIN, bisher hat sich bei mir noch keiner beschwert wenn ich mit meinem DK getankt habe, musst halt mal mit mir in Ini dann siehst das es auch brauchbare Dk Tanks gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich nicht mit seinem Char außernander setzt, ihn lernt und sich drüber informiert wird das nix klar. Wie gesagt, ich hatte wenig DK´s die nicht Tanken konnten aber das Problem gibts auch bei den anderen Tanks...


----------



## Maddalena (22. Juli 2009)

delta1337 schrieb:


> Ich würde den DK löschen-
> 1. Gibt zuviele von denen
> 2. Kenne keinen (naja ok vllt 2-3 Leute^^) die den spielen können
> 3. Ich mag die einfach nicht
> ...



Löschen wir Deine Klasse, die mag ich nicht ...


----------



## Morasdo (22. Juli 2009)

Was für eine frage nichts gehört weg mag alle Figuren Druide und Jäger sind meine Lieblinge http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/jester.gif


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Ach DK´s können gut tanken hatte schon soviele gute DK Tanks mti den ich so fix durch inis gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (22. Juli 2009)

den dk braucht man nicht wirklich.
alle anderen klassen sind auch ohne ihn super vorher ausgekommen.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Geiles Ergebnis Dk führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

die Umfrage ist eigentlich unnötig den jeder weis welche die klasse ist die am meisten gehasst wird... der DK und das mit recht.


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

Schurke ! Braucht kein Schwein und im PvP sind sie einfach nur lässtig ...


----------



## Aitaro (22. Juli 2009)

gnome!

aso, alle klassen.. hmm..

alle klassen die gnome werden können oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Geiles Ergebnis Dk führt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe nichts anderes erwartet xD


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

Solch eine Umfrage brauch garnicht erst gestellt werden. Mir war schon am anfang klar, dass der großteil den dk nicht bräuchte.

Welcher Idiot hat da Magier geklickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Löschen wir Deine Klasse, die mag ich nicht ...



er hat aber recht und du nicht, es gibt zu viele DKs und dementsprechend zu viele spieler die den nicht spielen können. Dks nerfen auch wie die pest sei es eigene fraktion oder gegner fraktion... mit ihrem behinderten ich nehme dir den mop weg damit ich den killen kann oder was auch immer einfach bescheuert....

DK--> raus = WoW besser


@ vorposter wohl ein dk^^ weil welcher nicht dk mag dks?^^


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die Umfrage ist eigentlich unnötig den jeder weis welche die klasse ist die am meisten gehasst wird... der DK und das mit recht.




Naja mit recht kann man nicht sagen was wäre wenn jetzt der Pala erst später gekommen wäre und der DK von anfang an dabei gewäsen wäre würden dann jetzt alle den pala mit recht hassen?!


Der DK ist auch noch ziemlich neu desswegen können den nunmal viele nicht spielen ich meien die anderen klassen sind jetzt schon seit anfang dabei und man hatte zeit die klasse kennezulernen und sie spielen zu lernen 

ich glaube mal mit der zeit kommt das auch noch das jeder seinen dk spielen kann ( der etwas gescheit spielt^^)


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Naja mit recht kann man nicht sagen was wäre wenn jetzt der Pala erst später gekommen wäre und der DK von anfang an dabei gewäsen wäre würden dann jetzt alle den pala mit recht hassen?!



ne weil der Pala nicht nerft der ist gut aber so ein schwabliger dk nicht die nerfen nur^^


----------



## Meeragus (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum der DK so gehasst wird, ich finde der macht gut dmg, kann gut Tanken (wers blickt), und hat mal neue abwechlung ins Spiel gebracht. Früher war der Hunter mein Main. Aber den spiele ich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr weil er einfach kein Spaß mehr macht. Da bevorzuge ich doch zich mal mehr den Dk


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie einen Schurken gespielt oder davon einfach keine Ahnung



Er hat Recht , bei mir hat JEDER andere Melee vorrang vorm Schurken ...


----------



## serialdead (22. Juli 2009)

[x] schurke im raid kaum support und im pvp op  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht warum der DK so gehasst wird, ich finde der macht gut dmg, kann gut Tanken (wers blickt), und hat mal neue abwechlung ins Spiel gebracht. Früher war der Hunter mein Main. Aber den spiele ich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr weil er einfach kein Spaß mehr macht. Da bevorzuge ich doch zich mal mehr den Dk



Spiel mal ein halbes jahr keinen dk dann wirst du dir wünschen das man sie löschen sollte


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> [x] schurke im raid kaum support und im pvp op
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist auch OP im Müll erzählen...


jetzt hab ich nen doppelpost toll -.-"


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne weil der Pala nicht nerft der ist gut aber so ein schwabliger dk nicht die nerfen nur^^





OHHH ich hasse palas die nerven mich so dermaßen xD die mit ihrer scheiß angstblase ich mag sie nicht nein nein nein xD und ohne prister biste z.B. im pvp gegen die aufgeschmisse wenn du den nicht im richtigen moment umhaust^^


----------



## Gildenmeister von KF (22. Juli 2009)

Man man ...... wieder einmal Alle auf Dk ...... ist halt ne Heldenklasse und ich komme gut damit klar ..



mein Main ist nen Palatank und der Dk ist 2 char bei mir mit DWskillung und 2handwaffen Skillung und habe nul Probs mit dem .... die schreien ja förmlich danach das der Char gespielt wird.. ob als tank oder reiner DD ... 

Also bleibt doch bei dem Thema und last das Sinnlose rumgehake aufen Dk ..

mfg

Atrâdis



P.S Soll ja Leute geben die können Bestimmte chars net Spielen deswegen die Vorurteile


----------



## Evilslyn (22. Juli 2009)

the schrieb:


> Ich finde jede Klasse wichtig, allerdings ist WoW früher auch ohne den DK gut ausgekommen...der kann weg. :<




Für die Antwort, den Jäger ^^

Aber ne im Ernst, eine Klasse löschen!? Genau, lasst uns die Unterklasse finden und sie auf einem Server separieren und dann den Stecker ziehen. *omg*
Nichts löschen, vielfalt ist von höchstem Wert, lieber noch die Worgen und die Goblins dazu.


----------



## Yosef (22. Juli 2009)

Hab mal Schurken angekreuzt, weil ich sie irgendwie nutzlos find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (22. Juli 2009)

hab für den Schurken gestimmt, weil Schaden macht er zwar, aber ansonsten, naja Schlösser knacken, unterbrechen und ne Kopfnuss verpassen, mehr können se nicht.


PS: Wer für Hexenmeister gestimmt hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden, damit ich ihm mal ne RL-Kopfnuss verpassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (22. Juli 2009)

Die Bezeichnung "Heldenklasse" fürn DK find ich sowiso lächerlich.

Imaginärer Krieger ohne Schild mit blauben Äuglein passt besser.
So toll sind die nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Raethor (22. Juli 2009)

Owedry schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Movementkrüppel löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



word.


----------



## Warri Blâke (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde die Klasse löschen :

Dumme Threadersteller


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Naja mit den worgen und goblins hat sich ja wohl auch wieder erledigt^^


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Warri schrieb:


> Ich würde die Klasse löschen :
> 
> Dumme Threadersteller



wie wäre es mit maul halten wenn man nur mist abgibt von sich? ich hab geschrieben keine flames aber naja manche verstehen es wohl nicht ...


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wir kennen doch mittlerweile alle die beschränkte denkweise dieses "imbaroXXorpriest".... daher bin ich von seinem beitrag nur wenig überrascht.
> 
> löschen würde ich natürlich keine klasse. müsste ich mich jedoch für eine entscheiden, würde ich den dk wählen. warum? er kam als letztes hinzu und mit ihm verbindet mich am wenigsten.



Der Name dieser Person lässt schon auf einen Sonderschulabschluss und ein Alter von max 15 Jahren schliessen.


----------



## Set0 (22. Juli 2009)

Todesritter eindeutig!
Ich konnte die schon vor dem Addon nicht leiden, als Blizzard die als Klasse vorgestellt hat.


----------



## LunicAngel (22. Juli 2009)

also ich hätt ja nie gedacht dass ich mal Schurken verteidige, aber die die's können machen super dmg, und support O.o  noch nie Schurkenhandel bekommen? ^^  

und welche Klasse rausgehört, kein Plan - eigentlich keine, da jede irgendwo nützlich ist, und diejenigen die der Klasse nen schlechten Ruf geben, die sollten mal lernen zu spielen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, Schurken im Pvp haben eh nen schlechten ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber deswegen möcht ich sie nich raus haben ^^ immerwieder schön, wenn sie doch draufgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 womit sie in dem Fall natürlich nich rechnen, wenn sie auf eine arme "hilflose" Hexe oder Priester gehen *gg* - besonders wenn ebsagte Hexe "nur" ihren Wichtel dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> OHHH ich hasse palas die nerven mich so dermaßen xD die mit ihrer scheiß angstblase ich mag sie nicht nein nein nein xD und ohne prister biste z.B. im pvp gegen die aufgeschmisse wenn du den nicht im richtigen moment umhaust^^



Krieger können bubble auch wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch keine löschen..
Aber mal ein Statement, zu den vielen, die den Todesritter löschen wollen.
Wieso? Nennt mir Gründe.
Ich hör desöfteren sowas wie "Völlig skilllose Klasse, musse nichts können etc"
Und ich behaupte zu mind. 75% kommen diese Aussagen von Spielern, die keinen 80er dk haben, einen von denen immer auf die Fresse kriegen oder im Raid im dps dahinter sind...
Ich finde die Todesritterklasse sehr interessant, sie macht einen großen Kontrast zu den anderen aus.
Viele dk´s spielen den DK und seine Rotation so falsch, dass sie vielleicht 2k dps zusammenkratzen.
Also bitte liebe Leute.. spielt euch nen dk hoch und lasst das hirnlose Gelaber vonwegen dk´s sind anspruchslos, gilt nicht nur für diesen Thread, sondern allgemein.
Achja, und klar sind wir früher in raids auch ohne den Todesritter ausgekommen, aber wieso gleich wieder löschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG Sev


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (22. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wir kennen doch mittlerweile alle die beschränkte denkweise dieses "imbaroXXorpriest".... daher bin ich von seinem beitrag nur wenig überrascht.



Würde ich anders heißen, dann würden viele meine Posts anders bedenken... 




Warri schrieb:


> Ich würde die Klasse löschen :
> 
> Dumme Threadersteller





Bas18 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit maul halten wenn man nur mist abgibt von sich? ich hab geschrieben keine flames aber naja manche verstehen es wohl nicht ...



Ich verstehe dich nicht.


----------



## Versace83 (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar der DK...allerdings habe ich für den Paladin gestimmt. Seine buffs sind zwar sehr wichtig. Aber es ist egal wann ich mit einer Random Gruppe in eine Raid ini gehe, die Palas bekommen es sehr selten auf die Reihe zu buffen.
Ich kann mir auch nicht erklären woran das liegt. Vielleicht an den Spielern, die nur zur Horde sind um Elfen zu spielen...wer weiß.

Ich fand es früher eigentlich ganz gut als die Allianz ihre Palas hatte und wir die Schamis...


----------



## Elicios (22. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Welcher Hans will da Schurken löschen ? *vanish*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, früher hatte es mal sowas wie cc gegeben! Da hat man sich gefreut über ne Kopfnuss oder ne kleine Zauberunterbrechung!


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Raid ini gehe, die Palas bekommen es sehr selten auf die Reihe zu buffen.



Liegt glaube ich am buff system der Palas ist irgendwie kompliziert da nicht alle die gleichen buffs haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die buffs gehen ja Klassenweise


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

war ja klar das der arme dk das ist

hätte der TE sich aber auch denken können


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Tja, früher hatte es mal sowas wie cc gegeben! Da hat man sich gefreut über ne Kopfnuss oder ne kleine Zauberunterbrechung!



Kopnuss, Shakel, sheep kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ vorposter der Dk ist ganz sicher nicht arm...


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre dafür dass sie DK`s, Palas und Schamis löschen sollen ^^
DK`s gibts erst seit WotLK
und Palas bzw. Schamis bei den 2 Fraktionen auch erst ab tbC.
80 Lvl vom Spiel wobei alle Spieler 70 Lvl davon ohne DK
und viele Spieler 60 Lvl davon ohne Schami bzw. Pala ausgekommen sind.
Raids waren für 40 Leute und es ging trotzdem...

solong


----------



## Kankru (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit maul halten wenn man nur mist abgibt von sich? ich hab geschrieben keine flames aber naja manche verstehen es wohl nicht ...


1. Das ist auch Mist, was du schreibst!
2. Als ob alle auf dich hören, wenn du "Keine Flames..." schreibst...!
3. @Topic: Ich habe DK angekreuzt. Aber eigentlich ists sinnlos, die Klassenvielfalt in WoW ist gut so, wie sie ist!


----------



## Dalfi (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn eine Klasse raus, 
dann 
diese Ekelhaft Arroganten (Retri)Palas die sich seit sie durch "Kopf auf die Tasten = alles Faceroll Patch" endlich wieder als DD´s was taugen nur noch durch ihr rumgeprotze negativ auffallen,
oder
diese furchtbar untalentierten und nichts ausser rufschädigenden Todesritter die auf Zaubermacht Platte needen und mit 900 dps in HDS HC rumgimpen
oder vielleicht 
diese Noob-Jäger mit dem "sry mein Pet macht heute was es will Makro - die in den Instanzen immer genau so die nächste Grp Pullen, das man erst nach anwerfen aller CD´s in Gras beißt und sich dann totstellen und sich freuen über die gesparten RepKosten
ach ja oder 
die ich geh nur mal gucken was um die Ecke ist Katzen-Druiden und Schurken die dann mit sprinten wieder hinter der Ecke hervorkommen, mit nicht weniger als der halben Instanz am Arsch
na ja die
Sternfeuer bzw. Wirbelsturm castenden Eulen und Schamanen sind auch ne Klasse die man eventuell löschen sollte, weil sie ihre Spitzen-Ich-Pull-mal-den-Raum-und-den-nächsten-Zauber immer dann wirken wenn alle Heiler fast OOM und der Tank halb Tot ist-

das könnte man beliebig so weiter führen bis WoW kein Klasse mehr hat, die nicht Wert wäre gelöscht zu werden, aber es gibt ja in jeder Klasse solche und solche und jede Klasse bringt ihre Vorteile mit.

ausserdem idt das hier eh schon wieder ein DK-Flame-Threat von daher kann er auch zu davon haben wir genug


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Wieder so ein Thread der nur zum DK-Mobben aufruft...

Klasssismus oder so müsste man das mal Taufen... schönes Unwort.

Ich finde jede Klasse die es derzeit gibt ist gut, da sie alle
ein Vorbild in den Warcraft-Spielen haben. Anders währen
nun Klassen wie sie nie vorher vorkamen oder welche
die nahezu identisch sind, zB wenn es etwa Jäger (Ally) 
und Sperrwerfer (Horde) gegeben hätte.


----------



## Nagostyrian (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für Gnome X_x

(Ja, ich weiß, ist 'ne Rasse, keine Klasse. Aber trotzdem)


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Anthaniel schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür dass sie DK`s,* Palas und Schamis löschen sollen* ^^
> DK`s gibts erst seit WotLK
> *und Palas bzw. Schamis bei den 2 Fraktionen auch erst ab tbC.*
> 80 Lvl vom Spiel wobei alle Spieler 70 Lvl davon ohne DK
> ...



was fürn müll du laberst...

mit classic hatte die allianz paladine und Horde Schamies....


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Ich finde jede Klasse die es derzeit gibt ist gut, da sie alle



was ist am DK gut?


----------



## Narlay (22. Juli 2009)

Da haben wir nen Gnomen hasser 
Mit meinen Gnomen magier dir in die Wade beiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (22. Juli 2009)

Warri Blâke - Gratulation zum kiddie gimp des Tages

Alleine schon dein Name sagt : auch die Baumschule hat Sommerferien.


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was fürn müll du laberst...
> 
> mit classic hatte die allianz paladine und Horde Schamies....



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## Nimeroth (22. Juli 2009)

Todesritter. Ich fand die Integration dieser Klasse ohnehin immer fragwürdig: 

"Wah - ihr habt meine Familie, deren Freunde sowie deren Familien abgeschlachtet - geht dahin wo ihr hergekommen seid!"

"Moment...ihr habt tatsächlich 10 Wölfe getötet und deren Fell bei unserem örtlichen Sattler abgegeben? Seid wilkommen! Der König wird euch verzeihen und wir werden fortan Freunde sein. Woho"

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Gierdre (22. Juli 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Das reicht doch...dafür sind Schurken auch da, um ordentlichen dmg zu machen! Aber btw, sie haben auch noch andere Fähigkeiten!



Viele "Schurken-Spieler" (ich sage "viele" nicht "alle") machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre und benehmen sich einfach wie Rowdies. Sie haben damit selbst für ihren schlecht Ruf gesorgt! Meine persönliche Erfahrung. Heißt aber nicht, dass die Schurken nun komplett aus dem Spiel genommen werden sollten...

Find immer witzig wenn im Handelschat die Anfrage kommt: "Kann mir mal ein "netter" Schurke, ne Schließcassette öffnen". Äääh hallo "Schurke" - kann nicht nett sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ja, so müssen Schurken sein: dreckig, feige und gemein" *sing, träller*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

an alle die dks raus wollen.
von mir aus. vielen gilden wuerde ein zuverlaessiger, starker tank fehlen.
auch muessten sie neue, gute dds suchen, die sehr selten sind.
wieso moegt ihr keine dks? pvp? das ist was anderes, aber desswegen gleich loeschen?


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

@ Natsumee ok das wusste ich nicht^^ hab damals mit meinem druide mit einem krieger 2on2 gemacht und der konnte dsas nicht mhh ... toll was hatte ich für ein partner^^


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist am DK gut?



wie man noch ein Stückchen Text völlig aus seinem Zusammen hang
entfernen kann um es zu Zitieren...



@dragon1

vergiss nicht das viele ohne DK immer noch am general wipen würden
anstelle sich über zueinfache Innis aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was fürn müll du laberst...
> 
> mit classic hatte die allianz paladine und Horde Schamies....



Er meint, dass _*beide*_ Fraktionen erst *seit BC beides* haben^^


----------



## Thí (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar, Todesritter. Es ging vorher auch gut ohne DK.


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Er meint, dass _*beide*_ Fraktionen erst *seit BC beides* haben^^




Danke, einer ders kapiert hat (fettes GZ aussprech) ^^


----------



## Tommi1981 (22. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch Dk müßte dann gehen!!!   :-)

Edit zum anfangs tread:

Der Schurke bringt dem Raid wohl außer Dmg schon noch was!!!

Wie vielen von euch hat er schon den Arsch gerettet wenn ihr in der Aggro den Tank überholt^^  Und der Schurke ihn dann hoch schießt :-)

Naja bei uns ist das jedenfalls so!!! und macht so die Ulduar Hm  wesentlich entspannter....


----------



## teroa (22. Juli 2009)

nartürlich den DK völlig überflüssige klasse...
wir haben krieger wir habne hexer wozu brauchen wir nen hexenkrieger mit platte


----------



## Zuvo (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde die Magier löschen finde die irgendwie bescheuert aber am liebsten würde ich gar keinen löschen weil magier buffs nehme ich doch gerne an.

Mfg Hexe Zuvo


----------



## nekori (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> für mich wäre es ganz klar der Todesritter :S



Ja BITTE!             Bye Bye DK...


man was wäre das schön...


----------



## Maddalena (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> er hat aber recht und du nicht, es gibt zu viele DKs und dementsprechend zu viele spieler die den nicht spielen können. Dks nerfen auch wie die pest sei es eigene fraktion oder gegner fraktion... mit ihrem behinderten ich nehme dir den mop weg damit ich den killen kann oder was auch immer einfach bescheuert....
> 
> DK--> raus = WoW besser
> 
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Man kann dir mit ziemlich jeder Klasse einen Mob wegnehmen, wenn man will. Gemeinheiten sind nicht an die Klasse gebunden, sondern an die oder denjenigen welcher sie spielt.


----------



## Critical Pain (22. Juli 2009)

Krieger

Wird meist eh nur von Facerollern gespielt und ist komplett nutzlos

Ist vollständig durch DK, Paladin ersetzbar. Und wer die Waffenvielfalt des Kriegers haben will, kann auch Jäger nehmen.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> wie man noch ein Stückchen Text völlig aus seinem Zusammen hang
> entfernen kann um es zu Zitieren...



warum sollte ich alles zitieren wenn mich nicht alles interessiert?



Critical schrieb:


> Krieger
> 
> Wird meist eh nur von Facerollern gespielt und ist komplett nutzlos
> 
> Ist vollständig durch DK, Paladin ersetzbar. Und wer die Waffenvielfalt des Kriegers haben will, kann auch Jäger nehmen.




der ist gut lol


----------



## SacRed1991 (22. Juli 2009)

ich fand es schöner ohne DKs, denn DKs können in der arena (gefühlt) alles..  ich kann vollends auf sie verzichten.


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Damit nicht irgend ein Schwachsinn rauskommt ^^


----------



## Kurn-Todeswache (22. Juli 2009)

Was mich wundert, ist, daß Schurke knapp 15% der Stimmen hat. Nur weil die Leute nicht wissen, was Schurken alles tun, auch wenns nicht durch irgendwelche Feuerwerkseffekte zu sehen ist. Und ich denke mal, keiner von denen, die den Schurken gewählt haben, ist jemals bei einem Enrage gewiped, weil der Schaden nicht gestimmt hat ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Und wer bracht schon krieger. die chargen eh nur die questgegner die man braucht, mit ihren imba burst schaden sind die voll stark, und als deff haben sie droelftausendhp und ich verreck an dornen.
im pvp sind die eh ersetzbar durch nen mage oder schurken, oder als tank halt von nem pala oder dudu.
ausserdem kommt unsere gilde ganz einfach ohne einem einzigen krieger aus, also total nutzlos, loeschen pls.

palas  als mt heiler immer nur grosse heilung, sind zu dumm richtig zu buffen.
die retris sind eh faceroller und voll op im pvp

hunter ninjalooten dauernd, sind zu dumm ihr pet zu nutzen, pullen dauernd

mages machen viel zu wenig dmg, koennen nicht richtig buffen und sind idioten mit scheiss scherzen (portale..)

dudus koennen alles, heilen sich imba voll, kassieren fast kein dmg in baerenform und machen auchnboch imba burst

schurken killen dich immer wenn du afk bist oder low hp hast oder 10 lvl niedriger bist, sind scheiss ganker und im raid sowieso nutzlos, da keine buffs

Shamys machen eh nur erdschock, sturmwaffe oder wie das heisst und noch irgendeinen cast.

hexenmeister doten den boss zu und mgehen afk, um ende zu looten.

usw


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Anthaniel schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...



naja solltest vllt die sätze verständlicher schreiben


----------



## _Raziel_ (22. Juli 2009)

Da fehlt die Antwort:
[x] Keine Klasse

Jede Klasse, die in WoW eingeführt wurde, hat ihre Existenzberechtigung. Auch der DK. Es spielen ihn zwar zurzeit viele, die ihn 'noch' nicht beherrschen, aber das war zu Beginn von WoW auch bei Krieger, Mages, Schamis und all den anderen Klassen so.
Irgendwann pendelt sich auch die DK-Klasse ein und ab da gehören sie einfach zur Heldenriege dazu.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Kurn-Todeswache schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist, daß Schurke knapp 15% der Stimmen hat. Nur weil die Leute nicht wissen, was Schurken alles tun, auch wenns nicht durch irgendwelche Feuerwerkseffekte zu sehen ist. Und ich denke mal, keiner von denen, die den Schurken gewählt haben, ist jemals bei einem Enrage gewiped, weil der Schaden nicht gestimmt hat ;-)



naja geht hier ja nicht nur um Stark zu sein irgendwo, zählen viele andere Faktoren.


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Mich wundert dass gewisse Klassen überhaupt Stimmen bekommen haben.
Magier, ok... CC wird eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht,
ist aber manchmal trotzdem recht nice.

Hexer... Aggromagnet ohne ende aber der Schaden auch dementsprechend ^^


----------



## Kozlord (22. Juli 2009)

ganz klar DK muss raus der hat das spiel am meisten versaut seit dem wotlk raus is


----------



## Anthaniel (22. Juli 2009)

Aber der Avatar is nice...
nachdem mein Server ja noch down ist geh ich mir jetzt mal Elfenlied 1-4 ansehen
(dürft sich bis 1 wohl ausgehen) ^^


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

man sollte nicht vergessen das der dk ne menge buffs mit sich bringt und "gut gespielt" nen guter dd / tank ist 

viele topgilden suchen solch "gute" dk´s allerdings gibt es nur recht wenige 


wer wirklich meint das diese klasse unnötig ist ist entweder rpler oder nen pvp noob der immer von nen dk umgehauen wird 

mein tipp an euch schaut mal ins dk forum und lest bissien was vielleicht versteht ihr dann wie er funktioniert 

ich hab jedenfalls keine probleme gegen ein dk im pvp mit meinen druiden oder mage


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

was ich lustig finde das palas soviele stimmen habe hätte ich nicht gedacht^^, weil ich mag sie zwar ganz und garnicht aber ich meine sie können Tanken, heal und "schaden" machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pia_at (22. Juli 2009)

Hätte man früher öfter nen Tank gefunden hätte kein Mensch einen DK gebraucht, aber so, nunja... sollen alle bleiben.


----------



## Korkmaz (22. Juli 2009)

the schrieb:


> Ich finde jede Klasse wichtig, allerdings ist WoW früher auch ohne den DK gut ausgekommen...der kann weg. :<



und Classic auch ohne Paladine.. die könnten auch weg richtig? Wären wir wieder beim Classic und lvl 60. GZ an die Leute dir hier nicht mitdenken.

Von den 181 Leuten die abgestimmt haben das der DK wieder weg kann, können weder den DK noch Ihre eigene Klasse spielen, sonst würden hier nicht alle gegen den DK stimmen.
Er ist bis in den Boden generft, fast jede andere Klasse macht ergo mehr Schaden als ein DK. Wo liegt also euer Problem? 
Achja: "...die Mehrheit ist gegen DK's also stimme ich auch gegen den DK um zur Mehrheit zu gehören." >.<

To-Do-Liste für die die sich angesprochen fühlen:

- Learn 2 Play


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Naja aber ich muss sagen seit der dk draußen ist ( ich find die klasse an sich zwar toll) finde ich wow auch nicht mehr so dolle es gibt echt einfach zuviele.

schätze mal desswegen macht mir wow auch kein spaß mehr es gibt echt manche klassen bei mir aufen server die findet man kaum noch und wenn man dann schreibt suche noch 1 dd , dann kommen erstmal von 5 wispern 4 dks : / 

ich finds schade um die alten klassen der dk hat die verdrängt , weil er einfach neu ist 

mag auch der grund sein warum ich kaum noch spiele^^


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (22. Juli 2009)

Welche spinner clicken auf Hexenmeister.

Wäre der DK von anfang an dabei würde er nicht so gehasst werden. Nun müssen sie damit Leben. 

Aber löschen brauchen sie ihn nicht so Schlimm isser auch nicht.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich hatte  das thema lieber welche klasse würdet ihr nie spielen nennen sollen^^


----------



## noizycat (22. Juli 2009)

Schurke weg? Dir gehts wohl nicht gut ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es fehlt die Möglichkeit KEINE! Daran würde auch der andere Titel nichts ändern, da ich schon jede angespielt habe. ^^


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

ach doch mir gehts ganz gut^^

ja keien hab ich nicht dran gedacht du bist aber jetzt der 50. der das sagt^^

wer keine will der votet einfach nicht^^


----------



## rurapente (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich eine Klasse löschen könnte wäre das:
Dumme Threadsteller, die nicht mal Todesritter oder Death Knight ausschreiben können.


----------



## Ishah (22. Juli 2009)

Finde die Schurken gehören raus.
Hauptgrund: Es gäbe so viele echt geile Kombinationen für Arena, die spaß machen und sogar funktionieren würden... wenn es keine Schurken gäbe!


----------



## The Future (22. Juli 2009)

Lol die , die Krieger und Schurken ankreuzen scheinen keinen plan zu haben.

ok heutzutage kann man auf den schurken verzichten früher war er wichtig.

aber krieger?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> den pala sollte man löschen , bei mir auf en Server Frostwolf gibt echt zu viele ...
> ( meine Meinung )



jo das stimmt, bin auch auf frostwolf

hab auch für pala gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber warum schurken :O


----------



## Proto41 (22. Juli 2009)

Wieder zu geil der Thread.

Und war klar das DK kommt .

Weinen ja eh momentan alle gimp retris und furry's rumm mimi 

Dk's machen so viel schaden und ich gar keinen etc ...

Meiner Meinung nach hat jede Klasse seine daseins berechtigung in WoW.


----------



## elendi93 (22. Juli 2009)

Pussssyyysss noch ein blöder thred mehr 

spaming ftw


----------



## 1234black (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde den Dk löschen


----------



## Meeragus (22. Juli 2009)

lol wie sie es alle begründen das es auch vorher ohne den Dk ging...andere Kritik habt ihr nicht auf Lager? Natürlich ging es auch vorher ohne ihn, aber seid doch mal froh das ne neue Klasse dazu gekommen ist und man nicht immer auf dem gleichen Schinken kauen muss! Viele wollen Abwechsung im Spiel haben sonst wirds mal langweilig, aber gibt es Veränderungen ists erst nicht recht...wer etwas nicht mag braucht dies ja nicht spielen. Die einen findens gut die anderen nicht so ist das nun mal im Leben, egal ob ingame oder rl...wers nicht gut findet braucht dem ja nicht zu folgen, niemand wird gezwungen was zu tun was ihm kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Schokoboy (22. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> Lol die , die Krieger und Schurken ankreuzen scheinen keinen plan zu haben.
> 
> ok heutzutage kann man auf den schurken verzichten früher war er wichtig.
> 
> aber krieger?


Schurken Kann ich nicht verstehen da bie uns Schruekn auf den ersten beiden Plätzen Ulduar sind mit 500 dps jeweils abstand aber gut.
Krieger (Hab ich auch angekreuzt) :
Kommen nicht an den Schaden eines Guten Schurken , Dk's , Mage , Hexer ran.
Als Tank? Da Finde ich das Dk oder  Pala  einfahc die besseren Tanks sind.
Meine Meinung Dazu


----------



## RexxoV (22. Juli 2009)

ich wäre dafür den /faceroll retrypala zu löschen :3
oder halt DK, will ja mit dem strom schwimmen


----------



## René93 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich will gar keine Klasse löschen weil alle ihren Sinn haben, sowohl Todesritter als auch Schurken. Nur weil eine Klasse besser als die eure ist muss sie nicht glecih aus dem Spiel gelöscht werden (was ich Schade fände)... 

Wo wir gerade bei Todesrittern sind, sie werden ja als erste Heldenklasse angepriesen. Ist aber eig. nicht der Paladin die erste Heldenklasse? Ich weiss das jetzt einige sagen werden, dass er das nicht ist, aber wenn es stimmen würde dass die "Heldenklasse" ganz zufällig auch in Warcraft 3 als Held vertreten war, und auch die selben Fähigkeiten hat, müsste der Paladin eigentlich auch eine Heldenklasse sein, da die Kriterien alle stimmen und sich meiner Meinung nach etwas von den anderen Klassen abhebt, da er ein guter Tank, eine gute Schadensklasse und ein guter heiler ist. Nennt mir eine andere Klasse die diese drei sachen auch können.


----------



## Mirdoìl (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde z.B. Schurken am unwichtigsten Ok sie hauen zwar gut Dmg raus aber naja sonst :/



Ja ok, dann können wir auch Heilig / Distzi Priester weg machen.. sie Heilen ja nur aber sonst...
Jede klasse gleicht sich irgendwie aus.. klar der Dk / Pala is im moment etwas übermächtig aber das schafft Blizz scho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (22. Juli 2009)

> da er ein guter Tank, eine gute Schadensklasse und ein guter heiler ist. Nennt mir eine andere Klasse die diese drei sachen auch können.


Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bas18 schrieb:


> wer keine will der votet einfach nicht^^


Ich mag aber auch das Ergebnis sehen wollen, ohne das Ergebnis zu verfälschen ... naja, dann halt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terranen (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
> Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.



Schon mal was von "Schurkenhandel" gehört


----------



## Elito (22. Juli 2009)

DK weil ich die Klasse einfach hasse!



Edit: Rofl ungewollt nen Reim gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidgun (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab für jäger gevotet das sind 1. die einzigen neben palas gegen die ich im duell verlieren
und 2. die einzigen gegen die ich aggro probleme hab (bin tank)
aber pala nerfen auch gibt echt viele überall naja dk´s gibts noch mehr aber es gibt extrem wenig dk mains die meisten sind eh nur twinks


----------



## markbergs94 (22. Juli 2009)

boa wir sind alle einer meinung die todesritter sollen weg ^^


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Schurken Kann ich nicht verstehen da bie uns Schruekn auf den ersten beiden Plätzen Ulduar sind mit 500 dps jeweils abstand aber gut.
> Krieger (Hab ich auch angekreuzt) :
> Kommen nicht an den Schaden eines Guten Schurken , Dk's , Mage , Hexer ran.
> Als Tank? Da Finde ich das Dk oder  Pala  einfahc die besseren Tanks sind.
> Meine Meinung Dazu




dann bist du mit den falschen kriegern unterwegs

bei uns im raid ist meißtens unter den melees

schurke 

dk/krieger 

und der abstand von schurke krieger dk ist nicht sehr viel 200-400dps vllt

natürlich ist es auch encounter abhängig


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> ich wäre dafür den /faceroll retrypala zu löschen :3
> oder halt DK, *will ja mit dem strom schwimmen*



gut das man das Resultat nicht sieht wenn man nicht gevotet hat


----------



## Mirdoìl (22. Juli 2009)

Kidgun schrieb:


> ich hab für jäger gevotet das sind 1. die einzigen neben palas gegen die ich im duell verlieren
> und 2. die einzigen gegen die ich aggro probleme hab (bin tank)
> aber pala nerfen auch gibt echt viele überall naja dk´s gibts noch mehr aber es gibt extrem wenig dk mains die meisten sind eh nur twinks



1. Öhhhmm.. wie kann man bei anderen Spielern Aggro probleme oder überhaupt aggro haben??
2. Du wunderst dich das du gegen Palas im duel verlierst?


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich dürfen alle Jäger und Schurken NICHT den DK wählen, weil
wenn der weg ist sind sie wieder die 100% "Noob Idioten jeder hasst
sie" Klasse so wie es früher mal war ^^


----------



## serternos árkanos (22. Juli 2009)

*hust* Druide *hust*


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (22. Juli 2009)

iwo klar das wieder alle blau equippten vollidioten die dks schlecht machen... 

JA ich spiel einen


----------



## Slaargh (22. Juli 2009)

Delete the player, not the class.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2009)

also ich find der dk sollte abgeschafft werden. man kommt auch gut ohne ihn aus^^


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort : Keine ! Fehlt !!!

Ist dir langweilig ????

Wieso löschen ?

Man sollte deinen Account bannen für solch einen FRED !


----------



## Hanfgurke (22. Juli 2009)

Auf Hordeseite den Pala löschen, bei den Allis den Schami. 
Ich finde das war Blizzards größter Fauxpas. Geht garnicht.


----------



## MOurlOk (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> mich würde mal Intressieren welche Klasse ihr löschen würdet, wenn eine raus müsste.
> 
> ...







Auf jedenfall DKs die sind blöd und bringen im Raid find ich übehaupt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn man Tank ist klauen die immer Aggro mit scheiß (sry)Todesgriff


----------



## Samaraner (22. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich warum alle den DK weghaben wollen, im raid ist er ziemlich praktisch. Schließlich ist immer der DK gefragt beim AoE-Tanken^^ Und der Support ist auch nicht schlecht:
-155 Stärke und Beweglichkeit
-10% mehr AP (Blut Skillung)
-20% haste (Frost Skillung)

Also ich als Schurke freue mich immer wenn da ein DK neben mir steht, außer er würfelt mir die t teile weg :x


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

MOurlOk schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall DKs die sind blöd und bringen im Raid find ich übehaupt nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sind die hunter schurken die nix gerissen haben und zum dk gewechselt sind !!

jeder der ernsthaft raidet wird den todesgriff nur auf ansage des raidleiters einsetzen 




Samaraner schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum alle den DK weghaben wollen, im raid ist er ziemlich praktisch. Schließlich ist immer der DK gefragt beim AoE-Tanken^^ Und der Support ist auch nicht schlecht:
> -155 Stärke und Beweglichkeit
> -10% mehr AP (Blut Skillung)
> -20% haste (Frost Skillung)
> ...




du hast 17% magieschaden vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (unholy skillung)


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Man sollte deinen Account bannen für solch einen FRED !



der thread ist gut so sieht man wie unbeliebt dks sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delta1337 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> er hat aber recht und du nicht, es gibt zu viele DKs und dementsprechend zu viele spieler die den nicht spielen können. Dks nerfen auch wie die pest sei es eigene fraktion oder gegner fraktion... mit ihrem behinderten ich nehme dir den mop weg damit ich den killen kann oder was auch immer einfach bescheuert....
> 
> DK--> raus = WoW besser
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

@Natsumee

jetzt weis ich woher dein hass kommt 

pvp krieger dk = tot !


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

Terranen schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Schurkenhandel" gehört


Braucht kein Schwein ! Wenn der Tank zu doof ist Aggro aufzubauen soll er was anderes spielen


----------



## Marantz (22. Juli 2009)

Tja warum wollen wohl soviele den DK weghaben.. ich hab ihn als Main und finde es mehr als traurig das so viele brüllen: "löscht die Klasse"
Über ein halbes Jahr habe ich viel Zeit in den Char investiert...mich belesen, Ruf gefarmt, Equip gesammelt etc. mein Dmg ist ok, im PvP finde ich PERSÖNLICH, dass es durchaus andere OP klassen gibt. Das aber die Arbeit, die Hingabe und evtl. auch der Spaß an der Klasse, hier von so vielen Leuten dermaßen versaut wird, finde ich einfach nur beschämend..WoW ist ein Spiel, es gibt gute und schlechte Spieler und ja im PvP ein Schere-Stein-Papierprinzip... 
Das schöne is, daß die WoW Community die soziale reale Gesellschaft einfach blendend wiederspiegelt... Neid, Unzufriedenheit mit sich selbst etc. wird alles auf bestimmte Klassen/Spieler (im 'Moment der Dk-früher warens ja Hunter und Schurken) projeziert. Aber das mancheiner dabei sogar beleidigend wird oder sich in meinen Augen mit seinem "LOL alle DKS sind kackboons, faceroller klasse, rumwhiner blabla" gelaber eindeutig in eine ecke stellt ist echt mehr als traurig..


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

verkaufe leberwurst mit hohem hirnanteil


"Braucht kein Schwein ! Wenn der Tank zu doof ist Aggro aufzubauen soll er was anderes spielen "
"der thread ist gut so sieht man wie unbeliebt dks sind tongue.gif   "
daran sieht man wie wenig spielen ... aeh falsch .. ihr hirn benutzen können.

"Die Welt ist dumm, die Welt ist blind,
wird täglich abgeschmackter!
Sie spricht von dir, mein schönes Kind,
du hast kein guten Charakter.
Die Welt ist dumm, die Welt ist blind,
und dich wird sie immer verkennen."
H.H.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Juli 2009)

Keien Klasse würde ich löschen wozu?

Ich meine beides aus dem Spiel und Account!


----------



## Wanderpokal (22. Juli 2009)

Die Umfrage ist mehr als dämlich; warum?

Ganz einfach. Hinter jedem Char steckt ein echter Spieler. Nicht der Char gehört weg, sondern der Gimp der ihn spielt. Ganz einfach.
Leute die wissen wie man eine Klasse spielt, nerven auch andere nicht im Raid oder BG.
Dieses "der Todesritter gehört gelöscht" mimimi kommt nur von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben. Bevor hier eine Klasse "gelöscht" wird, lieber
mal nen Noob Filter konfigurieren, aber Vorsicht, nicht das ihr selber "gelöscht" werdet, lawl!


----------



## Nocci (22. Juli 2009)

Der Thread hat doch überhaupt nichts repräsentatives.

Wenn man gezwungen ist eine Klasse zu wählen, dann ist doch klar, dass das die ganzen "Früher war alles besser"-Spieler auf den Plan ruft.

Ich Frage mich, wieviele von denen die den Todesritter gewählt haben, wohl die Antwort "Keine" genommen hätten, wenn sie denn möglich wäre.

Dann wäre der Todesritter vielleicht immer noch weit vorne, aber beiweitem nicht so extrem.

Ich bin der Meinung dass keine gelöscht werden sollte. Sie erfüllen alle ihren Zweck. Und wer zur Hälle will da Hexer löschen? -.-'


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> @Natsumee
> 
> jetzt weis ich woher dein hass kommt
> 
> pvp krieger dk = tot !



nicht ganz^^ ich hasse bald die eigenen Dks mehr als die gegner.... damit habe ich mich abgefunden das ich gegen dks net wirklich ne chance habe.. wobei gibt schlimmeres^^

aber mal ehrlich wenn ich mit meinem Krieger gegen einen kämpfe und da kommt so ein dk angekrochen und zieht ihn mir weg und der gegner hat noch so 20% -.- sry kriege ich das kotzen


----------



## cheekoh (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> DK!!!
> 
> Die Dk haben WoW zerstört!
> 
> ...




depp! lies wow story


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht ganz^^ ich hasse bald die eigenen Dks mehr als die gegner.... damit habe ich mich abgefunden das ich gegen dks net wirklich ne chance habe.. wobei gibt schlimmeres^^
> 
> aber mal ehrlich wenn ich mit meinem Krieger gegen einen kämpfe und da kommt so ein dk angekrochen und zieht ihn mir weg und der gegner hat noch so 20% -.- sry kriege ich das kotzen



dann kann ich nur das zitieren 



> Ganz einfach. Hinter jedem Char steckt ein echter Spieler.
> Nicht der Char gehört weg, sondern der Gimp der ihn spielt. Ganz einfach.
> Leute die wissen wie man eine Klasse spielt, nerven auch andere nicht im Raid oder BG.
> Dieses "der Todesritter gehört gelöscht" mimimi kommt nur von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.
> ...




es liegt nicht am dk sondern an dem spieler davor ich selber benutze todesgriff im bg nur um casts zu unterbrechen aber den effekt kennen die anderen dk´s wohl nicht


----------



## BlackLionZ (22. Juli 2009)

Wieso wunderts mich nicht, dass 60% uns DKs nicht mögen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob das an den rund 80% unserer Klasse liegt, die meinen siw wären die größten? Ganz ehrlich, wäre mein Main nicht mittlerweile der DK, dann würd ich glaube ich genauso denken... Ich hab auf jeden Fall für den Jäger gestimmt... is die einzige Klasse, bei der ich noch nicht mal drüber nachgedacht habe einen als Twink anzufangen...


----------



## Teradas (22. Juli 2009)

Keine,aber wenn ich müsste dann den DK,weil WoW ist vorher auch ohne aus gekommen.
Aber alle Klassen machen was nützliches.
z.B. Leute die sagen Schurken machen eh nur etwas Schaden und helfen dem Raid nicht.
Ok,kann man vielleicht so stehen lassen,aber z.B. unser Schurke im Raid haut dick rein 7k Dps in der Bodenphase von Klingenschuppe,dass ist was.
Hätten wir den nicht,würden wir selbst da wipen.
Aber dem Raid bringen sie von Buffs her nicht so viel.


----------



## Kritze (22. Juli 2009)

lol 326 Antworten bei DK ... xD


----------



## Zaiben23 (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde man sollte Paladine entweder ganz entfernen oder zumindest nerfen ich finde sie im Moment in einigen Bereichen viel zu stark aber natürlich liegt das immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Die Antwort : Keine ! Fehlt !!!
> 
> Ist dir langweilig ????
> 
> ...



1. das mti der antwort sagst du jetzt schon 1000 tausendesten mal lese den rest da stehts schon oft genug 
2. mich hat es nur nunmal interssiert weil wir da im ts drüber diskutiert haben
3. einglück das so eine wurst wie du kein admin ist buffed ich danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naja wer den rest nicht liest ist selerb schuld immer und imemr das gleiche generve nene vogel

achja und mir ist gearde langweilig wenn du es wissen willst


----------



## Apfelbrot (22. Juli 2009)

DK  	 [ 334 ]  	[61.51%]


enough said

Meine zweite Wahl wäre der Pala gewesen!


----------



## Chelrid (22. Juli 2009)

DK kann weg, hat früher auch ohne geklappt, und die sind wie ne pest, gibts an jeder ecke


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> DK kann weg, hat früher auch ohne geklappt, und die sind wie ne pest, gibts an jeder ecke



so wie davor Schurken und Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



manche scheinen kein Gedächnis über mehr als 2 Wochen zu besitzen^^


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Einfach ma Schurke angekreutzt weil mir noch nie aufgefallen ist dass die irgendwas anders zum Raid beitragen außer Schaden machen.
> Keine Supporterfähigkeiten, keine Buffs, usw.




Nichts gegen dich, oder das was du sagst, aber als jemand der seit ´05 Schurke spielt ist das echt hart.
Früher kams noch auf CC an, da waren schurken noch wichtig aber heute...

Hab mir nicht umsonst nen Jäger gemacht, meistens wenn man als Schurke nach nem Raid fragt heisst es: Sry, nur Range DD´s.

Zum Topic: Ich hab den Krieger gewählt da er ja hauptsächlich Tank ist und in seiner eigenschaft als tank längst von Palas und DK´s überflügelt wurde.
Vom Dmg brauchen wir net reden, dafür gibts Schurken die im Meele bereich weitaus mehr schaden machen.


----------



## noizycat (22. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> und die sind wie ne pest, gibts an jeder ecke


Du redest von Palas? ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (22. Juli 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> depp! lies wow story



Und genau unter dem Askept hätte er Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (22. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Druiden können ebenfalls genauso gut Tanken. Können zeitgleich auch richtig guten Dmg machen. Critimmun sind sie allein durch die Skillung und Verwandlungsimmun sindse auch noch. Haben zudem deutlich am meisten Leben...



leben is dreck ich bin komplett auf avoidance und das geht viel mehr ab


----------



## Astam (22. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gegen den Todesritter gestimmt. Warum?
Weil der DK aus meiner Sicht im Raid einfach keinen Platz hat. Ob er dabei ist, oder nicht, macht doch
überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Vieles was ein DK kann, kann ein Paladin genauso, oder viel besser.
Ich kenne bisher nur eine Raid Instanz, wo ein DK auch mal gebraucht wird und eine Aufgabe hat.
Bei Malygos die Energiefunken zu übernehmen. 

Für mich aus Heilersicht der Hauptgrund, warum ich Dks fürchterlich finde:
Schon mal einen DK-Tank geheilt? Das ist grausam, wie die zusammen gehen. 
DK-Tanks sind aus meiner Sicht sehr schlecht zu Heilen. Es gibt DK-Tanks, die sind besser und manche
wieder schlechter zu Heilen. Nicht alle sind gleich das ist Fakt. Aber wenn ich im Raid einen DK Heilen
muss, dann kann ich mein Bier und meine Chips zur Seite stellen, da ich zum Futtern in der Zeit nicht
mehr kommen werde, da ich alle meine Finger brauche, um den DK-Tank am Leben zu halten.
Um es kurz zu machen: Wer einen DK-Tank heilen "muss", dem wird einfach nicht langweilig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

naja ich muss sagen das mit dem dk heilen es geht , wenn man nicht gearde den ober helden hat der die ganze ini pullen will ^^

und wenn du ankommst mit 
Weil der DK aus meiner Sicht im Raid einfach keinen Platz hat. Ob er dabei ist, oder nicht, macht doch
überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Vieles was ein DK kann, kann ein Paladin genauso, oder viel besser.

dann müsstest du bedenken druide kann auch von allem etwas aber andere können es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie sagt barlow so schön ein druide kann von allem etwas aber nix richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

@Astam

der DK war mal super Tank, bis Blizz anfing
10% Parrieren weg gepatcht, 20% Rüstung
weg gepatscht, x% leben weg gepatcht und
noch die Notfallzauberchen genervt.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

Gebt mir doch bitte auch nur einen vernünftigen Grund, warum der Todesritter gelöscht werden sollte?

Jede Klasse hat Stärken/Macken!

Gründe wie z. B. "zu classic und bc time konnte man auch ohne dethnight raiden und pvp war balancter und ich mag die einfach nicht und keiner kann sie spielen deswegen sollte mann sie löschen danke blizzard die dk's habn wow zerstört!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!", die zählen nicht!


----------



## Arosk (22. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Zurzeit sind Krieger die nutzloseste Klasse.
> Wenn Blizzard nicht bald was dran ändert, werde ich meinen gar nicht mehr spieln ^^



w00t?


----------



## Chelrid (22. Juli 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Für mich aus Heilersicht der Hauptgrund, warum ich Dks fürchterlich finde:
> Schon mal einen DK-Tank geheilt? Das ist grausam, wie die zusammen gehen.




Kann meine Freundin (Holy Pala) bestätigen....

noch ein grund warum ich für DK gestimmt habe, auch wenn mein healer noch in den kinderschuhen (lvl 41 Schami) steckt.


----------



## VHRobi (22. Juli 2009)

Ich denke nicht das es gut ist den DK zu löschen.. klar es ging Jahrelang auch ohne DK, aber es war dauernd ein Tankmangel und jeder war am rumheulen das es kaum Tanks gibt.
Heute aber sind wir froh das Tanks schnell zu finden sind.
Da der Dk auch ein guter DD ist, finde ich wenn es wirklich so sein sollte und eine Klasse gelöscht werden muss dann soll es der Schurke sein. (habe auch einen und mag ihn sehr, fun pur!)


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. Juli 2009)

schurken sind net unwichtig!!! jedenfalls combat schurken net^^
die supporten ja +4% raid dmg^^


----------



## Arosk (22. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> Kann meine Freundin (Holy Pala) bestätigen....
> 
> noch ein grund warum ich für DK gestimmt habe, auch wenn mein healer noch in den kinderschuhen (lvl 41 Schami) steckt.



Oh ja... Dk Tanks heilen ist schrecklich...


----------



## Wanderpokal (22. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> DK kann weg, hat früher auch ohne geklappt, und die sind wie ne pest, gibts an jeder ecke



Jo, ich kann mich an Tage erinnern, pre Wotlk, da hat man Stundenlang keine Tanks gefunden. Die Herren Krieger, Druide und Paladine wollte lieber Schaden machen und nicht tanken.
Seit Todesritter im Spiel sind ist das besser geworden. Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet fällt durch den Noob Filter. Vor allem, es macht auch noch Spaß mit dem Dk zu tanken, man
glaubt es kaum. Noch dazu produziert der DK ganz gut Schaden. Einzig das Argument der Krieger über ihre Rolle im Spiel lasse ich gelten.

Jetzt können Palas und Druiden im Dual Spec ohne Probleme Heiler-DD wählen, denn Blizz sei Dank gibt es auch Todesritter die tanken können. Wenn man noch was zu mosern hätte,
dann DK Main Spieler die zu faul oder zu blöd sind die Dual Spec Möglichkeiten auszunutzen und nur DD speielen.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

"Ich habe gegen den Todesritter gestimmt. Warum?
[...]
Um es kurz zu machen: Wer einen DK-Tank heilen "muss", dem wird einfach nicht langweilig werden smile.gif"

mein heiler ist an filckwerk eingepennt ... lösung: man dreht sich mit dem rücken zum boss, das weckt die heiler wieder auf

ah leute spielt alle klassen selbst und dann lest ihr euch eure antworten hier mal durch ... verkaufe btw immernoch leberwurstbrot mit hohem hirnanteil!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt eine, dann DK ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich ^^

@Astam Ich finde DKs heilen auch furchtbar .. Und Ich hab schon einiges an Tanks geheilt .. ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Für mich aus Heilersicht der Hauptgrund, warum ich Dks fürchterlich finde:
> Schon mal einen DK-Tank geheilt? Das ist grausam, wie die zusammen gehen.
> DK-Tanks sind aus meiner Sicht sehr schlecht zu Heilen. Es gibt DK-Tanks, die sind besser und manche
> wieder schlechter zu Heilen. Nicht alle sind gleich das ist Fakt. Aber wenn ich im Raid einen DK Heilen
> ...



Das finde ich ja lustig!

Ich erinnere mich an Threads, in denen stand, dass WoW doch zu langweilig und einfach wäre?!


----------



## Frostbeule16 (22. Juli 2009)

No need Palas , die könne weg!


----------



## VHRobi (22. Juli 2009)

das stimmt, als Heiler wirds mit einem DK Tank nie langweilig^^

He Pfui.. wat soll dat heissen "no need Palas"??? ^^


----------



## Füchtella (22. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Gebt mir doch bitte auch nur einen vernünftigen Grund, warum der Todesritter gelöscht werden sollte?



Er soll ja nicht gelöscht werden. Das hierist ja nur eine völlig sinnfreie und konsequenzlose Umfrage von ein paar Spielern in einem unbedeutenden Deutschen Forum, von der Blizzard 1. nie was mitbekommen wird, und die sie wenn sie davon wüssten 2. auch nicht weiter interessieren würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage war: 
Welche KLasse würdet ihr löschen.

Ich würde eigentlich keine löschen. 
Die Option "keine" fehlte aber - also habe ich mir von den vorhandenen Klassen eine ausgesucht, sdie ich löschen würde, wenn ich sowas tun würde.
Und das war der DK hihi.

Aber nur keine Sorge:
Blizzard juckt es nicht was wir hier posten.

mfg


----------



## Apfelbrot (22. Juli 2009)

Ich finde in jedem Fantasy Rollenspiel gibt es Standartklassen:

Krieger - gehört einfach dazu, braucht man nicht zu erklären
Magier - "
Druide - unter anderem Namen warscheinlich "Gestaltwandler" genannt finde ich diese Klasse auch unentbehrlich.
Hexenmeister - der böse Zauberer ....wuhuhu
Priester - die heilende Hand. Gehört dazu!
Schurke - der "Assasine", schnell fies und hinterhältig. Gehört eindeutig dazu.
Jäger - der "Bogenschütze" - darf natürlich nicht fehlen!
Schamane - der "Elementarzauberer", ein bisschen viel Fantasie aber auch sowas darf nicht fehlen. Vorallem die Totems sind eine gute Erfindung von Blizzard!


Bleiben für mich dann noch 2 Klassen die ich nicht aufgezählt habe:
Der Dk - nagut, es hängt natürlich mit der Story zusammen, dass diese Klasse implementiert wurde. Aber keineswegs eine "must have" "Klasse"

Der Pala - joa, was soll man sagen, eine völlige Neuentdeckung meinerseits und gegenüber den obengenannten "Must have" Klassen.



So far...
Apfelbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

_ui ui hätte nicht gedacht das solche extremen Diskusionen wieder los gehen mit dem thema^^

naja es sieht ja echt so aus als ob der dk ganz oben bleibt^^ aber ich schätze mal wäre er von anfang an dabei gewäsen wäre das hier jetzt nicht so ausgegangen^^

ich meine der dk ist noch in bearbeitung da wird noch probiert etc für die anderen klassen hatte blizz ja schon etwas länger zeit , desswegen finde ich es schon etwas fies das alle auf ihm rumhacken ^^ auch wenn manche sachen stimmtn
_

achja und blizz solls auch nicht jucken ich iwll das ja nur wissen eure meinung blizz ist mir schnuppe ^^ die schaffen es schon alleine das spiel kaputt zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (22. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> so wie davor Schurken und Jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja, mach mal im /2 nen aufruf, dass du noch ddler suchst, selbst wenn du reinschreibst, dass du range ddler suchst. wer meldet sich? unsere all zu beliebten DK's..

da gibts einfach zu viele von....


----------



## Patchy (22. Juli 2009)

delta1337 schrieb:


> Ich würde den DK löschen-
> 1. Gibt zuviele von denen
> 2. Kenne keinen (naja ok vllt 2-3 Leute^^) die den spielen können
> 3. Ich mag die einfach nicht
> ...



/sign


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> dann kann ich nur das zitieren
> 
> es liegt nicht am dk sondern an dem spieler davor ich selber benutze todesgriff im bg nur um casts zu unterbrechen aber den effekt kennen die anderen dk´s wohl nicht



naja aber da der DK der einzige ist der so ne fähigkeit hat und auch sonst so ziemlich nervig ist kann ich ja nix dafür das die so blöde Sachen erhalten haben.


----------



## Seryma (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> den pala sollte man löschen , bei mir auf en Server Frostwolf gibt echt zu viele ...



Palas gehen mir im PvP gewaltig auf den Zeiger, finde sie allerdings im PvE unersetzbar (Buffs, guter Heal!)

Aber meiner Meinung nach sollten DK's alle gelöscht werden, es ging 2 AddOns lang ohne diese Idiotenklasse, jetzt brauchen wir sie auch nichtmehr!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (22. Juli 2009)

am besten keine klasse löschen, sondern noch ein paar mehr dazu.


----------



## FakeEpix (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar: KEINE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

was mich wundert es wir ganze zeit über schurke dk und pala geredt aber keiner von den der die anderen klassen wählt sag mal was dazu warum die diese kalsse unnütz finden^^


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> naja, mach mal im /2 nen aufruf, dass du noch ddler suchst, selbst wenn du reinschreibst, dass du range ddler suchst. wer meldet sich? unsere all zu beliebten DK's..
> 
> da gibts einfach zu viele von....



Schreib zu 60er Zeiten in SucheNachGruppe das du DD brauchst alles ausser Schurken,
jeder 2. /w war ein Schurke "Braucht ihr nicht doch einen noch?"

also darin hat sich auch nix geändert.

Ausserdem glaube ich das die meisten DKs Twinks sind, da sie deutlich schneller
und leichter hoch zuspielen sind.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (22. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Paladin ist der wichtigste Heiler im RAID !!! Keiner kann einen Tank sogut am Leben halten ... da kommt kein *Priester*, Schamane oder Druide hinterher !.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... schonmal nen gescheiten Disziplin Priester gesehen, der heiltn Tank genauso gut wenn nicht besser.

BTW, ich hab fürn DK gestimmt, und das nicht weil er irgendiwe overpowered ist, sondern wegen:
1. Er hat das 60er PvP kaputt gemacht.
2. Er gab den roXXorkidz die möglichkeit mit Facerolling 80 zu werden.
3. Er ist einfach unnötig weil andere Klassen seinen Support genauso gut machen können (Schamitotems,Hexerfluch)-
4. Man kam 2 Editionen davor auch ohne ihn aus also warum behalten?


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

bin ich froh das es der Plebiszit so schwer hat


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

kinder, wie alt seid ihr?
dk`s werden von spielern wie du und ich gespielt, es sind menschen, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
und alle die sagen ich HASSE dks, stellen sich ein armutszeugniss auf.
wie kann man jemanden hassen, der nur auf dem bildschirm ist, der nur von einem anderen menschen gesteuert wird?


----------



## Kleiderschrank (22. Juli 2009)

ui ziemlich eindeutig,  ich finde auch das der dk weg sollte, is das schlimmste was wow je passiert is


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja aber da der DK der einzige ist der so ne fähigkeit hat und auch sonst so ziemlich nervig ist kann ich ja nix dafür das die so blöde Sachen erhalten haben.



mich nervt es auch wenn der hexer im pvp jemanden feart den ich grad killen wollte und ?

soll man die jetzt löschen ?

diese fähigkeit kann sehr nützlich sein die muss man aber auch richtig benutzen 80% der dk´s wissen nix über ihre klasse und lassen sich ziehen


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dk`s werden von spielern wie du und ich gespielt, es sind menschen, nicht mehr nicht weniger.



das hört sich irgendwie krank an xD dks sind menschen sry nix gegen dich aber die leute die dahinter sitzen sidn menschen nicht die chars an sich das sind eifnach nur daten^^


----------



## Wanderpokal (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja aber da der DK der einzige ist der so ne fähigkeit hat und auch sonst so ziemlich nervig ist kann ich ja nix dafür das die so blöde Sachen erhalten haben.



Ich nehme mal dich, stellvertretend für alle die anderen hier die keine Ahnung vom Todesritter haben. 
Hast du irgendein aussagekräftiges Argument contra DK?
Das was ich bisher lesen musste, lässt mich darauf schließen das du keins hast, oder das du 4 1/² bist vermutlich.

Also, schieß los...

ps: und nein, der Todesgriff ist leider kein Argument warum der DK aus deiner Sicht nicht ins Spiel gehört.


----------



## Kerosin22 (22. Juli 2009)

Jäger sollten raus weil die mit ihren pets in raid´s und ini´s eh nur nerven


----------



## Measmar (22. Juli 2009)

DK soll raus, ganz einfach. 

Müsste ich meinen 80er dk löschen nur um das durchzusetzten..... kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> also ich find der dk sollte abgeschafft werden. man kommt auch gut ohne ihn aus^^



10% Angriffkraft
Weissnichtmehrwieviel% Nahkampftempo

Ok, kann ein Schamane auch... NA DANN SOLLTEN WIR DIE SCHAMANEN LÖSCHEN!

Man kommt auch gut ohne viele Klassen aus, es gibt sogar ganze Raids, welche nur aus einem Volk bestehen (und es gibt kein Volk, welches alle zehn Klassen kann so nebenbei...)


10 Seiten und ich habe nicht einen guten Grund gefunden, warum man eine Klasse löschen sollte, nur gute Gründe, warum man KEINE löschen sollte!


PewPew und so...


----------



## schmetti (22. Juli 2009)

Schurke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar den DK. Ich bin ein Lore-Suchti und diese ganze Story mit "Wir wurden verraten waah schnell weg vom bösen Lichkönig" ist schwammig und nicht wirklich überzeugend. Zumal in Naxx dann immer noch DKs rumrennen, wo ihm doch alle seinen Verrat so furchtbar übel genommen haben, dass sie in ihre Völker zurückgekehrt sind...

Was das Spielgeschehen angeht...ich sag dazu lieber nix, jeder hat da sein eigene Meinung und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine große Lust auf Diskussionen über sowas ^^

Ach ja, als Rasse würd ich im Übrigen direkt sämtliche Weltraumtauren wieder nach Hause schicken. Selber Grund wie oben: Geschichte ernsthaft schwammig und gerade so gedreht, dass es Blizz in den Kram passte.


----------



## Killerhexer (22. Juli 2009)

haha wie geil großteil ist fürn dk naja ist auch so^^


----------



## Abigayle (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mach ich mich mal echt unbeliebt:

*Paladin*

Imba, fühlt sich wie Gott und meint: Ich bin Pala, ich kann alles allein. alle andren Klassen sind Dreck und Mist. Punkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (22. Juli 2009)

Mir hat es in den Fingern gejuckt Pala zu wählen aber die gehören irgendwie fest dazu in dem Sinne Auf Wiedersehen DK!
mfg Mobmap

P.S gar keine fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juli 2009)

eindeutigi DK der hat von den Entwicklern zuviele Fähigkeiten an die Hand bekommen die einem als Spieler einer anderen Klasse speziell im PvP tierisch auf die Nerven gehen und in keiner Relation zu den Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen stehen


----------



## Mobmap (22. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie kann man jemanden hassen, der nur auf dem bildschirm ist, der nur von einem anderen menschen gesteuert wird?


Sie hassen die vermeintliche Stärke der Klasse nicht den Spieler


----------



## tugluk (22. Juli 2009)

Naja alle die nicht wissen was der Schurke an Support macht hier ein paar Beispiele: 
Grausamer Kampf gibt 4% extra dmg am Target
Schurkenhandel sehr gut wenn der Tank am verlieren seiner Aggro ist
Meister der Gifte gibt 3% mehr Extracrit
Kann unterbrechen mit Tritt
Tjo mehr fältt mir grad nicht ein aber an alle unerfahren Viel Spaß beim Lesen !


----------



## Satarion (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> kinder, wie alt seid ihr?
> dk`s werden von spielern wie du und ich gespielt, es sind menschen, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> und alle die sagen ich HASSE dks, stellen sich ein armutszeugniss auf.
> wie kann man jemanden hassen, der nur auf dem bildschirm ist, der nur von einem anderen menschen gesteuert wird?




Genau meine meinung, wenn alle Todesritter so schlimm finden, wieso sind sie dan so gerne in Raids oder Heros als Tank gesehn?

Wirklich genau das gleiche als es Schamanen für die Allianz oder Paladine für die Horde gab, alle fanden es schrecklich und ungerecht aber trotzdem macht sich jeder einen.
Wenn jemand ernsthaft etwas dagegen hat ist das ja ok, jeder hat eine meinung.

Ich bin froh das es den Dk gibt, da mein 70er Krieger (TBC Zeit) verbugt war nach einem Servertransfer  war und ich sonst nichts mehr spielen konnte als einen 1er anzufangen.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> Sie hassen die vermeintliche Stärke der Klasse nicht den Spieler


ja aber wie sich manche ins zeug legen ist abnormal, es sind nur pixel, und da kann man doch ned behaupten ihrentwegen geht die welt unter, die die sie spielen sind assoziale roxxor kiddies usw


----------



## Snake202 (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab auch für DK gevotet, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da DK´s meiner Meinung nach ganz klar ersetzbar sind.

Die meisten Klassen haben für mich irgendwas besonderes:
Mage seine Portale und Food und Verwandlung
Hexer den SS und GS und auch Mitglied-Beschwörung
Schamys die Totems
Druiden sind einfach vielseitig und haben vor allem den Battlerezz
Jäger haben vorallem die Eisfalle, Irreführung und so spielereien, wie z.b. das früher wichtige "Schwäche aufdecken"
Schurken guten CC (Früher war Kopfnuss noch Gold wert ...)
Palas sind gute Tanks, Heals, und DD´s, haben die Segen, die "Hand"-Zauber und diesen Zauber, mit dem man jemanden aus dem Kampf ausschließen kann, indem man sich selbst opfert
Priester sind seit eh und je für mich in jedem MMO DIE Heilerklasse, sie bringen den Ausdauer Buff mit und sind einfach sehr gute Heiler
Krieger sind sowohl mächtige DD´s als auch spitzen Tanks und in dem Sinne gesehn ist der DK eine Krieger-Kopie in ner anderen Verpackung. Gut, die Spielweiße ist wesentlich anders, aber trotzdem kann man DK´s mit Krieger jederzeit ersetzen meiner Meinung nach. Kenne jedenfalls keine Encounter, wo man nen DK unbedingt braucht. Und da der Krieger einfach schon vorher da war, ist DK überflüssig ^^


Mag sein, dass da jemand anderer Meinung ist als ich, aber das ist mir egal. Für mich ist und bleibt der DK eine überflüssige Klasse, Punktum.


----------



## Nephaston (22. Juli 2009)

@Natsumee

Vor diesen Thread hatte ich respekt vor dir,
bei jedem Thread in dem ich deine Sig gesehen hab 
hab ich inne gehalten und mir durchgelesen was du zu sagen hast.
Aber jetzt...
Das du aus vollkommener Abscheu Todesritter abschaffen würdest,
das ist nur beschämend.
Deine Begründungen waren absurd und nicht/kaum zutreffend
JA es gibt zuviele, viele können nicht mit ihnen umgehen,
früher ging es auch ohne sie, und manche nerven wirklich nur,
ABER 
irgenwann ist der Todesritter-Trend auch vorbei,die die dabei bleiben lernen den richtigen umgang mit ihnen,
früher war früher HÖR AUF IN DER VERGANGENHEIT ZU LEBEN!!,nervensägen auf ignoliste dazu ist  sie da.

Das einzige was ich möchte ist das du mal überlegst,

inwiefern ist er so störend das er weg sollte?
hast du dich eigentlich schonmal mit der Mechanik eines Todesritters befasst?
wie wäre WoW jetzt ohne ihn??
KENNST du einen der Death Knight spielt und ihn beherrscht überhaupt wirklich?
und zu guter letzt

*DELETE THE PLAYER NOT THE CLASS!!

*Und sollte ich dazu gehören zu den Noobs und Gimps,
dann werde ich mit freuden bei ALLEN entschuldigen denen ich durch
meinen Todesritter zur last gefallen bin.

Nun ist es aber so das ich mich mit Leuten die die klasse kennenlernen wollen zusammensetz und sie berate.
(Besuch mich auf Dun Morogh und ich kann dir einen Zeigen der durch meine Hilfe jetzt mehr Dmg fährt wie ich-.-)


Nun ich hoffe ich konnte dir vielleicht die Augen öffnen 
und ein bisschen Verständnis für Todesritter geben

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen,

Nephaston


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juli 2009)

Warum hacken alle auf den DK rum?

Angst das ihr überflüssig werdet oO Irgendwie schon traurig..... aber ich stells mir schon vor der DK verschwindet un schwupps.... fehlen wieder tanks... die auch ma aufgaben machen wo die sogenannten tanks netmachen wollen. 

Aber dennoch eine richtige antwort auf die Frage was der wahre grund auf den DK Hass is habe ich net gefunden....

PVP? Gibt auch andere Klassen die nerven...
PVE? Das selbe


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

ueberfluessig heist lange nicht schlecht.
dk spielen macht manchen leuten spass, und sie haben eine berechtigung in raids, als tanks sogar schluesselposition.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> eindeutigi DK der hat von den Entwicklern zuviele Fähigkeiten an die Hand bekommen die einem als Spieler einer anderen Klasse speziell im PvP tierisch auf die Nerven gehen und in keiner Relation zu den Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen stehen



verzeih aber das ist wie alles emotional geprägt aber kein argument, geschweige denn eine kausalkette.

mich nerven priester mit ihrem "klippensprung"
hexer mit ihrem fearen und stunen und das gedottet geht schonmal gar net
...
und meine kleine schwester stört mich, die mich mit ihrer magisterarbeit nervt
...
und der regen der mir auf den kopf fällt

merkt euch, wow balance ist da wo ich siege! und ihr verliert!


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juli 2009)

Mir macht der DK spaß^^ und ich finde das ich zurzeit in den grp wo ich mit geh nen guten job mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (22. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kinder, wie alt seid ihr?
> dk`s werden von spielern wie du und ich gespielt, es sind menschen, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> und alle die sagen ich HASSE dks, stellen sich ein armutszeugniss auf.
> wie kann man jemanden hassen, der nur auf dem bildschirm ist, der nur von einem anderen menschen gesteuert wird?



da stimm ich voll und ganz zu...endlich ma jemand intelligentes hier


----------



## Kapeikes (22. Juli 2009)

Was für eine dumme Umfrage!!

Alle Klassen die vorhanden sind gehören zu WoW.


Alle haben vor und nachteile!

Spiele nen DK als Main und bin sehr froh das die Klasse ins spiel gefunden hat.


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Ein Großteil will einfach keine Dk´s mehr,weil die größtenteils von so imbaroxxors gespielt werden,die keine Ahnung von der Klasse haben.Ich persönlich weiß nicht was am Todesritter so schlecht ist.Er kann tanken,hat auf Blut geskillt gute Buffs für Nahkämpfer,auf Unheilig geskillt erhöhen sie den Magieschaden auf dem Ziel.Ich verstehe wirklich nicht wieso man die Todesritter-oder überhaupt eine Klasse-rauspatchen soll.


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> verzeih aber das ist wie alles emotional geprägt aber kein argument, geschweige denn eine kausalkette.
> 
> mich nerven priester mit ihrem "klippensprung"
> hexer mit ihrem fearen und stunen und das gedottet geht schonmal gar net
> ...




nur hat der Dk so viel er kann slowen. das ist spammbar.. er Kan heranziehen falls der slow gedispellt wurde. Er heilt sich auf blutskillung extrem selbst kann seine pets instant beschwören instant opfern. Hat nen slience das Pet von ihm hat einen stun der auch Heilung unterbricht. Dazu kommt noch diese untotenarmee die reduzierten schaden bekommt das sie auch ja ordentlich durchmosht. es sind soviele sachen wo andere klassen in der Masse im Ansatz nich haben.

und das Priester MC ist wenn es 2gegner + sind schon fast hinfällig.. weils jegeliche heilung etc umöglich macht.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Nephaston schrieb:


> @Natsumee
> 
> Vor diesen Thread hatte ich respekt vor dir,
> bei jedem Thread in dem ich deine Sig gesehen hab
> ...


/zustimmung in allen punkten.
ich hatte auch soetwas aehnliches,
ich hab nem dk weitergeholfen, der nur 1100 dps machte... 2 wochen spaeter, in naxx gibt er MIR tipps, als ich als dd eingesprungen bin xD (er hatte locker 3k dps^^)


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Juli 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... schonmal nen gescheiten Disziplin Priester gesehen, der heiltn Tank genauso gut wenn nicht besser.
> 
> BTW, ich hab fürn DK gestimmt, und das nicht weil er irgendiwe overpowered ist, sondern wegen:
> 1. Er hat das 60er PvP kaputt gemacht.
> ...



Als überzeugter DK Spieler, und ja, ich hab auch zu ClassicZeiten PVP gemacht und sogar einen Priester hochgespielt kann ich dazu nur Bullshit sagen.

Klar gibts die Fraktion die sich ihren RetriPala auf 55 Leveln, damit sie dann ihren DârkArthas auf 80 Facerollen, aber die reißen spätestens auf 80 nichtsmehr, weil der DK sich im Endgame einfach absolut gar nicht facerollen lässt. Ein Kumpel der auch dauernt meint DK sei Faceroll ließ ich mal den DK bei mir ausprobieren, er soll an der Puppe einfach mal irgendwas reinhauen, trotz Naxx25er/Ulduar10er Equip kam der nicht über 1,4k DPS.

Das er das 60er PVP kaputt gemacht hat liegt an seiner tollen Startausrüstung. Nach der Quest wo du nach SW/OG kommst bist du komplett rare equipt, wobei das Equip eine Mischung aus Tank und DD Equip ist, also perfekt für PVP in dem Fall. 
Aber seien wir uns ganz ehrlich, ich hab lange Zeit nen 19er PVP - Twink Schurken gespielt mit 2k HP, 160 AGI und der raren BSF Klinge, kA mehr wie die hieß, ich hab die nicht-Twinks auch mit Autohit im Vorbeirennen niedergemetzelt. Im 29er, 39er und 49er siehts ähnlich aus, nur das man dort eben schwerer an das Equip kommt.
Wer also nicht das Gold hat sich nen Twink auszurüsten, soll lieber im Hochstufigen PVP bleiben, dort kommts schon etwas mehr auf Skill an. Und die anderen können sich genauso fürs 60er PVP nen Twink basteln, der mit einem DK dann gut zurechtkommen sollte.

Was haben Schamitotems und Hexerfear mit dem Support vom DK zu tun?
In Blutskillung bringt er für den ganzen Raid mehr AP bei Procc, in FrostSkillung 25% mehr MeeleTempo und als Unheiliger mehr Zauberschaden für die Caster, was ist an dem Support unnötig? Lieber ein Buff mehr als einer weniger, oder?

Klar kam man gut ohne DK aus, aber warum nicht behalten? Ich nehm dir jetzt den neuen Opel weg weil du mit dem 10 Jahre alten VW genauso überall hinkommst?


Spielt mal auf 80 einen erfolgreichen Arena oder Raid-DK, der über die 2,5k DPS oder 1500 Rating kommt und dann redet weiter.

mfg


----------



## Vercon (22. Juli 2009)

Ersetz bitte alle Klassen hier durch den DK.. Denn diese Umfrage wird genauso verlaufen, das alle was gegen den DK haben, warum auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

n1 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

Warri schrieb:


> Ich würde die Klasse löschen :
> 
> Dumme Threadersteller





Bas18 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit maul halten wenn man nur mist abgibt von sich? ich hab geschrieben keine flames aber naja manche verstehen es wohl nicht ...




Trotzdem kein Grund beleidigend zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

sry aber solche typen regen mich einfach auf ^^

einfach nur dummes kommentar abgeben ...


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> nur hat der Dk so viel er kann slowen. das ist spammbar.. er Kan heranziehen falls der slow gedispellt wurde. Er heilt sich auf blutskillung extrem selbst kann seine pets instant beschwören instant opfern. Hat nen slience das Pet von ihm hat einen stun der auch Heilung unterbricht. Dazu kommt noch diese untotenarmee die reduzierten schaden bekommt das sie auch ja ordentlich durchmosht. es sind soviele sachen wo andere klassen in der Masse im Ansatz nich haben.
> 
> und das Priester MC ist wenn es 2gegner + sind schon fast hinfällig.. weils jegeliche heilung etc umöglich macht.



Naja.... ham die anderen klassen in eine bestimte form auch... okay todesgriff net so.

Hunter mit ihren pets.... können auch stunnen bzw slowen
Hexer und Ihre Dämonen
Schurken ham auch nen silence und weiß sonst noch wer nicht sowas hat

Die Heilung beim Blut is dann nur höher wenn er das geskillt hat und das erleichtert den Heiler schon ein wenig ihren job... und hey Palas ham schilde DK's net...

Armee der Untoten is net kontrollierbar und fällt bei ner harten attacke. Okay beim Kanalisieren nimmt er weniger dmg aber das sind nur ein paar sec.

Instant rufen.... sofern wir die mats ham (Ohne glyphe) kay... aber auch die anderen klassen ham fähigkeiten die sie einzigartig machen... also ma nicht sagen der DK bekommt bessere fähigkeiten und so

Also is der DK deswegen immer noch besser? Wenn man Ihn halt net spielen kann is es easy über ihn zu whynen das er ja op is un man selbst net mehr.


----------



## wonder123 (22. Juli 2009)

Xanthyah schrieb:


> Für mich klar der Todesritter.
> Und wer schreibt, dass Schurken rausmüssten ist wohl noch neu in WoW, sowas ginge früher gar nicht >.<
> Naja wobei heutzutage Klassen wie Schurke / Magier wirklich fast nur noch zum DDen verdonnert werden...




also wer dne mage rauspatchn will ...? int buff? tisch? portale? dann würde sich doch keiner mehr einen zentimeter bewegen und die krieger wären noch...^^ naja ne^^


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> nur hat der Dk so viel er kann slowen. das ist spammbar.. er Kan heranziehen falls der slow gedispellt wurde. Er heilt sich auf blutskillung extrem selbst kann seine pets instant beschwören instant opfern. Hat nen slience das Pet von ihm hat einen stun der auch Heilung unterbricht. Dazu kommt noch diese untotenarmee die reduzierten schaden bekommt das sie auch ja ordentlich durchmosht. es sind soviele sachen wo andere klassen in der Masse im Ansatz nich haben.
> 
> und das Priester MC ist wenn es 2gegner + sind schon fast hinfällig.. weils jegeliche heilung etc umöglich macht.



ja und der dk hat garkeine CD´S ???

slowen ? die 2x in 15s .....dafür macht er dann aber kein schaden ...


heilung ? nen pala heilt sich ja nicht von 0 auf 20k mit handauflegen bubble etc...?

jäger und hexenmeißter haben auch ihr pet ? zudem hat man aufs beschwören ein cd von 3m nach dem tot des pets und den ghul opfern kann man auch nur jede minute 

silence ? 1x in 3 minuten auf kosten einer blutrune die fast nie verfügbar ist wenn man sie braucht ^^?

silence hat auch schon jede klasse genau wie einen cast unterbrechung die armee kann man ganz einfach umnuken die haben nur 3k-4k hp

hier mal ein screen von alterac da sieht man wie viele imba dk´s dabei sind 

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/c7w03b72/...2909_201432.jpg

und so ist es fast jeden bg wo ich rein gehe es sind kaum dk´s auf den höheren plätzen 

WARUM?? >> 0 HIRN!!


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> also wer dne mage rauspatchn will ...? int buff? tisch? portale? dann würde sich doch keiner mehr einen zentimeter bewegen und die krieger wären noch...^^ naja ne^^



Korrekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nios (22. Juli 2009)

Nett,wie sich die Community wieder an die Gurgel geht,und jeder dem anderen seine Meinung als die richtige andrehen will...
Es ging doch,soweit ich mich erinnere,darum,auf welche Klasse am ehesten verzichtet werden kann...und nicht,welche die verhassteste ist,oder?

Und auf "verzichten" beziehe ich mich nu mal auf die Spielmechanik...und da steht der DK ja doch recht weit oben..DENN:

1.Wenn der DK sowas von überlebenswichtig wäre,wie sind denn alle vorher ohne ihn ausgekommen?
2.Der DK ist für mich ne Faulheitsklasse,weil man ohne viel zu lvln und ohne richtig Ahnung haben zu   müssen viel Schaden auffährt und gleich im Content mitmischen kann
3. Und ich denk,dass Punkt 2. der Grund ist,warum da trölfftausend Leute mit rumrennen.


Das hat nix mit "früher war alles besser" zu tun,Blizzard hat zwar ne gute Idee mit dem DK gehabt,aber es nach meiner Ansicht nur halt bisserl übertrieben..


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> Nett,wie sich die Community wieder an die Gurgel geht,und jeder dem anderen seine Meinung als die richtige andrehen will...
> Es ging doch,soweit ich mich erinnere,darum,auf welche Klasse am ehesten verzichtet werden kann...und nicht,welche die verhassteste ist,oder?
> 
> Und auf "verzichten" beziehe ich mich nu mal auf die Spielmechanik...und da steht der DK ja doch recht weit oben..DENN:
> ...




Endlich mal jemand der den sinn des Themas verstanden hat danke dir <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

ist odch so blizzard weiß nicht wie er die dk´s abschwächen soll, und daher bleiben die leider so stark wie die sind, alle anderen werden abgeschwächt, verschlechtert und und und ...

ist schon gut gemacht mit den dk´s das man erst mit 55 damit anfagen kann aber die meisten eigentlich fast alle die ich kenne haben ihr chars bis 55 gelevelt wissen nicht mehr wie, oder wo sie weiter leveln sollen bis scherbenwelt also fangen sie nen dk an, so gibt es genug dk´s und wenn blizz die einfach abschweächen würde wäre es ja schon getan nein blizz nimmt zwar veränderungen vor aber ich find die sind nur zum guten für den dk, also am besten komplett überarbeiten oder rauschmeißen.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> nur hat der Dk so viel er kann slowen. das ist spammbar.. er Kan heranziehen falls der slow gedispellt wurde. Er heilt sich auf blutskillung extrem selbst kann seine pets instant beschwören instant opfern. Hat nen slience das Pet von ihm hat einen stun der auch Heilung unterbricht. Dazu kommt noch diese untotenarmee die reduzierten schaden bekommt das sie auch ja ordentlich durchmosht. es sind soviele sachen wo andere klassen in der Masse im Ansatz nich haben.
> 
> und das Priester MC ist wenn es 2gegner + sind schon fast hinfällig.. weils jegeliche heilung etc umöglich macht.




meine hexer frühstückt dks als appetitanreger 

dein problem liegt nicht bei der "fülle" an möglichkeiten, die so ein klasse hat. dein problem liegt, und das ist nicht nur dein problem sondern vom großteil hier, im nicht verstehen der spielmechnanik. man hat soviel möglichkeiten adäquate auf jeder dieser attacken zu reagieren. ... aber wie ich ja sagte: WOW Balance ist da wo ich SIEGE und ihr im dreck liegt!


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ist odch so blizzard weiß nicht wie er die dk´s abschwächen soll, und daher bleiben die leider so stark wie die sind, alle anderen werden abgeschwächt, verschlechtert und und und ...
> 
> ist schon gut gemacht mit den dk´s das man erst mit 55 damit anfagen kann aber die meisten eigentlich fast alle die ich kenne haben ihr chars bis 55 gelevelt wissen nicht mehr wie, oder wo sie weiter leveln sollen bis scherbenwelt also fangen sie nen dk an, so gibt es genug dk´s und wenn blizz die einfach abschweächen würde wäre es ja schon getan nein blizz nimmt zwar veränderungen vor aber ich find die sind nur zum guten für den dk, also am besten komplett überarbeiten oder rauschmeißen.


wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die patchnotes lesen.


----------



## Liquids (22. Juli 2009)

schurken??? versteh ich nicht bas!?  eher die verdammten todesritter^^ jeder 2. speilt einen die haben eh nur vorteile im pvp die bekommt man fast nicht down! also überlege deine aussage nochmal






gruß liquids  (alleria)


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist wieder so nen Thread der absolut sinnlos ist, du weißt genau wie der Trend immoment liegt und zwar gegen den DK ich frag mich warum du dann unbedingt wissen willst welche Klassen gelöscht werden sollten.

Und das mit den Schurken trifft dann so gut wie auf jede DD Klasse zu -.-


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juli 2009)

was ihr Dk verteideiger immer gleich macht ihr führt zick andere Klassen als Beispiel an das sie das auch haben aber eure klasse hat das ALLES und ist nicht 9 klassen sondern 1e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juli 2009)

Liquids schrieb:


> schurken??? versteh ich nicht bas!?  eher die verdammten todesritter^^ jeder 2. speilt einen die haben eh nur vorteile im pvp die bekommt man fast nicht down! also überlege deine aussage nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher das du net übertreibst? Wenn die anderen nicht afk wären im pvp könnte man auch den so überlegenen DK ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde die DKs rauswerfen. Ging doch früher auch super ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bas18 (22. Juli 2009)

Liquids schrieb:


> schurken??? versteh ich nicht bas!?  eher die verdammten todesritter^^ jeder 2. speilt einen die haben eh nur vorteile im pvp die bekommt man fast nicht down! also überlege deine aussage nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es war ja einfach nur darauf bezogen das meiner meinung nach es so ist^^

ich meine es ja so dks kann man gut gebrauchen als tanks und meiner meinung nachist der schurke nunmal die klasse die am wenigsten in einem raid bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ja nicht böse gemeint gegen die schurken hab selber mal einen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

das meinte ich mit spiel verstanden.. nix hast verstanden

nachtrag:
jede klasse hat ihren feind... entweder lernt man wie man diese feind knackt oder man lernt die beine in die hand zunehmen (im sinne von fliehen). aber völlig merkbefreit in ein forum zu latschen und rumzu jammern wie gemein doch alles ist, offenbart nur das eigene unvermögen und sei es das unvermögen des denkens. 
eure intention besteht nicht in einer ernstzunehmenden diskussion etwaiger fehler von blizz, sondern das eigene ego und faulheit ist der vater des gedankens.


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Juli 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> Nett,wie sich die Community wieder an die Gurgel geht,und jeder dem anderen seine Meinung als die richtige andrehen will...
> Es ging doch,soweit ich mich erinnere,darum,auf welche Klasse am ehesten verzichtet werden kann...und nicht,welche die verhassteste ist,oder?
> 
> Und auf "verzichten" beziehe ich mich nu mal auf die Spielmechanik...und da steht der DK ja doch recht weit oben..DENN:
> ...



Warum immer alle denken sie müssen mitreden. Wie du ohne viel Ahnung viel Schaden machen kannst zeigst du mir, von mir aus addest du mich in ICQ, dann darfste kurz mit meinem DK an der Puppe zeigen wie du den auf 4k DPS facerollst.

Ich hatte anfangs große Probleme viel Schaden zu machen, weil ich auch der Meinung war "Ach der hat sich bis aufs Level 80 so problemlos spielen lassen, warum jetzt nicht auch?" Zack war ich meistens letzter. Mittlerweile kenn ich den DK in und auswendig, weiß was ich wann zünden muss, hab Prioritäten in der Rota etc und seit dem kann er ganz ok mitmischen, erster ist er bei uns in der Gilde dennoch nie.

Alles was der TE hier macht ist ein Hetzthread gegenüber DK´s und das weiß er, auch wenn er´s nicht zugibt. Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Close.


----------



## Bownz (22. Juli 2009)

DK soll einfach wieder aus dem Spiel entfernt werden, bzw. aus dem PvP.
Weil die einfach lächerlich op sind.


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

las mich raten du spielst pala ?

@DoktorElmo kann dir nur recht geben !


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> 1.Wenn der DK sowas von überlebenswichtig wäre,wie sind denn alle vorher ohne ihn ausgekommen?
> 2.Der DK ist für mich ne Faulheitsklasse,weil man ohne viel zu lvln und ohne richtig Ahnung haben zu   müssen viel Schaden auffährt und gleich im Content mitmischen kann
> 3. Und ich denk,dass Punkt 2. der Grund ist,warum da trölfftausend Leute mit rumrennen.



zu 1. : Wieso ist es denn mitlerweile möglich mit nahezu jeder Raidaufstellung alles zu schaffen? Das
anzige was da noch bestimmt ist, ist die Anzahl an Tanks, an Heilern und ggf Nah- und oder Fernkampf
DDs. Einzige Sache wofür man mal eine nahezu Spezielle Klasse braucht ist zum Dispellen.

2. Jeder der einen DK Spielt muss schon eine Klasse haben welche min. 55 ist und wenn mans genau
nimt und davon ausgeht das die meisten bereits 70er Chars hatten war es deutlich ( 15 Level) leichter
seinen 70er Char auf 80 zu bringen als ein DK und der schaden ist mitlerweile bei fast jeder Klasse
durch ne leichte Rota zu schaffen.

3. Ok es gibt viele weil viele Mal eine neue Klassen testen wollten, aber die wenigstens Spielen sie als
Main, genauso gibt es derzeit sehr viele die Palas hochspielen auch wenn sie mit Level 1 Starten und
vom gefühl her waren etwa 50% der jetzigen DKs früher Schurken und 30-40% etwa Jäger, der rest
eine beliebige andere Klasse. somit sind nur aus 2 Klassen die jeder 3. WoW Spieler spielte eine
geworden.


Mal davon abgesehn das der DK derzeit nur genervt wird und damit langsam hinter jede andere Klassen
zurück fällt und der Dudu zB weiter im PvP sich aus jedem scheiß befreien kann, sich 10x ganz hoch heilen
kann und ohne Probleme weglaufen kann.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn!

Der Sinn eines MMORPG sind verschiedene Klassen....sagt doch der Name "Rollenspiel" schon aus.


----------



## Durbem (22. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mit Allen?
Dann ist keiner mehr OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach mist, dann gibts ja keine Klassen mehr...


----------



## Bownz (22. Juli 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Allen?
> Dann ist keiner mehr OP
> 
> 
> ...


der war jetzt nicht so gut.. xD


----------



## Morvkeem (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde eigentlich sagen das der pala raus müsste, weil er im moment so overpowert ist .... vor allem im pvp.

Andererseits ... wein wow ohne pala? Irgendwie sind sie schon toll.

Ohne geht also nicht und ich finde Todesritter sind nicht so schlecht und überfüssig wie jeder denkt .... sind halt eben auch overpowert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von daher ist es schon gut wie es ist! Nur noch hier und da ein bisschen nerfen dann passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bownz (22. Juli 2009)

Im PvE ist es doch egal, ob eine Klasse op ist. 
*Dort kann ja keine Klasse op sein, gut vllt. macht sie mehr Schaden, aber das is doch egal!
Es geht ums PvP!*
Guckt euch doch mal den DK im 2on2 an! Wenn der noch mit nem Druiden zusammen spielt, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Nios (22. Juli 2009)

Ich und Pala?Höhö,ne..ich spiel garnicht mehr..

Und dass mit der Faulheitsklasse war auf das Startlvl bezogen...und wenn ich meine alte Gilde in nem Raid via Ts begleite und da über den DK gesprochen wird..und selbst diejenigen,bei denen ich weiß,wie die sich mit Spielmechaniken befassen sagen,dass das beim DK "easy going" ist,dann glaub ich denen das auch..und Dmg-Posts haben mir das bewiesen...also entweder hast du zulange für das Verständnis gebraucht,oder meine alte Gilde besteht aus klugen Köpfen^^ ;-)
Ich selber verfolg zwar noch das Geschehen,das Gemotze und Geheule um WoW,aber im Endeffekt ist das nur ein Beweis,in welche Richtung sich alles bewegt...ich bin aus dem Alter raus,mein Krieg ist zuende,hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (22. Juli 2009)

Schurken? krank ? Wir drücken verdammt viel dmg!


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Juli 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> Ich und Pala?Höhö,ne..ich spiel garnicht mehr..
> 
> Und dass mit der Faulheitsklasse war auf das Startlvl bezogen...und wenn ich meine alte Gilde in nem Raid via Ts begleite und da über den DK gesprochen wird..und selbst diejenigen,bei denen ich weiß,wie die sich mit Spielmechaniken befassen sagen,dass das beim DK "easy going" ist,dann glaub ich denen das auch..und Dmg-Posts haben mir das bewiesen...also entweder hast du zulange für das Verständnis gebraucht,oder meine alte Gilde besteht aus klugen Köpfen^^ ;-)
> Ich selber verfolg zwar noch das Geschehen,das Gemotze und Geheule um WoW,aber im Endeffekt ist das nur ein Beweis,in welche Richtung sich alles bewegt...ich bin aus dem Alter raus,mein Krieg ist zuende,hehe
> ...



Klar ists easy going, wenn mans mal kann, ich hau mit meinem Hexer auch ordentlich rein seitdem ich den auswendig kenne, und zwar ohne große Mühen.

Aber wie gesagt, lies dir meinen Post auf Seite 12 durch, n Kumpel der Hunter und Pala auf 80 spielt hat mit meinem Naxx/Ulduar DK ordentliche Probleme, wenn ich ihn mal ranlasse.
Der kommt auch nach 3 Tagen DK-Guide-lesen nicht über 2k DPS, weils eben erst einfach wird, nachdem man den DK auswendig kennt.

Auf meinen Realm, Malfurion, gibts vielleicht 5 DK´s, die wirklich hervorstechen durch extremen Schaden, Movement und allem was dazugehört. Der Rest ist leider größtenteils die 1-2,5k DPS Klasse, DK´s über 3k DPS sind leider eine Seltenheit.

Aber vielleicht bist/warst du ja auf sonem Realm wo jeder DK sich auf seine 5k DPS raufrollt, wo die Farmer ihre Katzen den DK spielen lassen weils eh genausogut geht. Bei uns auf Malfurion ists nicht so, da sind momentan Hunter und Schurken ganz oben und wir DK´s im 25er meist auf Plätzen 4-10.


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2009)

Was mir gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass Priester am wenigsten gevotet wurden! ^^
Die sind schon toll *schwärm* xD


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Bownz schrieb:


> Im PvE ist es doch egal, ob eine Klasse op ist.
> *Dort kann ja keine Klasse op sein, gut vllt. macht sie mehr Schaden, aber das is doch egal!
> Es geht ums PvP!*
> Guckt euch doch mal den DK im 2on2 an! Wenn der noch mit nem Druiden zusammen spielt, dann gute Nacht!




da hast du schon recht, ist egal ob man op ist oder nicht da es im pve eh nur drum geht den mob oder die mob gruppen zu legen um mehr nicht, ok in pvp ist das schon etwas sch***e wenn da en dk oder en pala kommt dann hat man eh kaum chancen, der dk zieht einen ran, fesselt ihn und dann kommt noch der ghul.

der pala wird angegriffen dann kaum leben bubble an und heal, dann wieder weiter da kann auch der beste schurke nix machen, wenn die bubble kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (22. Juli 2009)

Jäger.

Aus 2 Gründen. 

Die erste Antwort nach dem TE, ein Flamer gegen DKs und ich dachte mir das das wieder kommt. und da der Poster wohl ein Jäger ist stimme ich für Jäger.

Zweiter Grund: 

Jäger sind und werden es auch immer bleiben das Klischee für Kiddis und totale Vollpfosten. Futureman ist zwar alt aber ich könnte locker ein paar Namen nennen die Jäger sind und das Klischee voll und ganz nachkommen.

Ich behaupte nicht das alle Jäger so sind aber der größte Teil. Wenn mir im Eschental ein männl. Nachtelfen Jäger übern weg läuft, hoff ich immer das er PvP geflaggt ist. Genauso Zwergenjäger.. brrr

Ich kenn nur wenige wirklich gute Jäger.

Und ja, Jäger können immer noch Autoshot-Afk gehen, weils einfach die leichteste zu spielende klasse ist.


----------



## Arthashand (22. Juli 2009)

ich sag alles bleibt wie es ist es hat ja mit wow geschichte zu tun ohne dk ? was hat Arthas zum kommandieren und spielen auser zerbrechliche Skelette und verfallene ghule ohne palas hust hust da ist ja halb wow weg ohne magier kein jaina prachtmeer ohne krieger kein sw könig kein thrall ohne schamanen kein drekthar ..........


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Jäger.
> 
> Aus 2 Gründen.
> 
> ...



ok gut da kann man zustimmen aber ich kenne schon genug gute hunter und ehrlich die wissen was die machen.


----------



## Mirage001 (22. Juli 2009)

Nios schrieb:


> I*ch und Pala?Höhö,ne..ich spiel garnicht mehr..*
> 
> Und dass mit der Faulheitsklasse war auf das Startlvl bezogen...*und wenn ich meine alte Gilde in nem Raid via Ts begleite* und da über den DK gesprochen wird..und selbst diejenigen,bei denen ich weiß,wie die sich mit Spielmechaniken befassen sagen,dass das beim DK "easy going" ist,dann glaub ich denen das auch..und Dmg-Posts haben mir das bewiesen...also entweder hast du zulange für das Verständnis gebraucht,oder meine alte Gilde besteht aus klugen Köpfen^^ ;-)
> *Ich selber verfolg zwar noch das Geschehen,das Gemotze und Geheule um WoW,aber im Endeffekt ist das nur ein Beweis,in welche Richtung sich alles bewegt...ich bin aus dem Alter raus,mein Krieg ist zuende,hehe*
> ...




Sorry, aber wie ich dich verstanden hab, spielst du kein WoW mehr...hast nie einen DK gespielt und erlaubst dir ne Meinung dazu, weil du über Hörensagen im TS was aufgeschnappt hast und das nicht mal in einen Zusammenhang bringen kannst, weil kein Backgroundwissen vorhanden ist ? 

Hauptsache mal was rausgeplappert, oder besser gesagt, nachgeplappert, was man selbst gar nicht versteht...aber posten kann man sein nicht vorhandenes Wissen ja mal, man ist ja anonym...


----------



## Damatar (22. Juli 2009)

nicht eine einzige das einzige was ich machen würde mehr char plätze einfügen^^ wens demnächst neue rasen klassen geben soll bitte ich drum


----------



## Greg09 (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab für schurke gestimmt.
(hab nix gegen euch aber ihr verstärkt den raid nicht so gut wie die andren klassen...meiner ansicht nach !!!)


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

Bownz schrieb:


> @Barbossa94
> 
> du failst grad, aber gewaltig! im PvE muss man nur nen scheis vorprogrammierten Gammel-Mob down bekommen.
> mit dem richtigen Equip und Boss-Kenntnissen schafft das jeder Vollidiot! -.-
> is doch sowas von scheis egal, wer im PENIS-METER 1k DPS mehr hat.



Erstmal hab ich dich reportet.
Im PvE kommt es auf zusammemarbeit und erfahrung an!
Im PvP ist egal welches EQ man hat, wenn 3 gegner kommen biste sowieso garscht.
Versuch du erstmal das EQ und die Bosskenntnisse zu besorgen, unerfahrenes Kind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estafin (22. Juli 2009)

wo bleibt die moption keine??


----------



## Annovella (22. Juli 2009)

DK  	 [ 583 ]  	** [61.63%]

Mich wundert, dass dort nicht 100% steht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab selbstverständlich auch gegen den DK gevotet, hab zwar selbst n Gladi-Dk, aber diese Klasse auch nur anzufangen war der Fehler meines Lebens ;P


@


Bownz schrieb:


> @Barbossa94
> 
> du failst grad, aber gewaltig! im PvE muss man nur nen scheis vorprogrammierten Gammel-Mob down bekommen.
> mit dem richtigen Equip und Boss-Kenntnissen schafft das jeder Vollidiot! -.-
> is doch sowas von scheis egal, wer im PENIS-METER 1k DPS mehr hat.



Ähm.... spätestens seit Season 3 ist auch PvP algorythmus und von daher HARRGENAU gleich zu setzen mit PvE. Es ist ein reines auskontern und reagieren. Jeder gute Spieler weiss, was der Gegner machen wird, dass macht heutzutage einen guten Spieler aus. Was meinst warum ANG und somit das PvP Herzstück von Frostwolf zerbrochen ist? Weil kaum wirklich gute PvPler lußt auf "Scripted PvP" haben.


----------



## Madridd (22. Juli 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde z.B. Schurken am unwichtigsten Ok sie hauen zwar gut Dmg raus aber naja sonst :/




Ich glaub ich spinn -.- Mal wieder einer der null Ahnung hat.

Hallo? Das wenn die Gifte eines Combat-Schurken auf dem Boss sind, der GANZE Raid >>4%<< mehr Schaden macht ist dir wohl nicht bekannt was??

Kopfschüttel *genervtvanish*

PS.: Btw. Weg mit dem DK! ^^


----------



## Mirage001 (22. Juli 2009)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> eindeutig DKs, ich weis nich wieso, aber allen DKs denen ich über den weg laufe sind:
> 
> 1. Total dämlich
> 
> ...



Kann gut möglich sein, das DK´s so eine Art "Uiii-ich-bin-plötzlich-Supermann" Gefühl in manchen Spielern weckt und sie glauben sie seien ein "Gott".............alles Schwachsinn....

DK sein bedeutet, mit Flames fertig zu werden und durch Leistung In Game seine Mitspieler zu überzeugen...es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, aber alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist der falsche Weg...

Viele die glauben "Och, heut spiel ich mir mal nen DK hoch und bin Imba", merken ganz schnell, das da mehr dazugehört, wie zu jeder anderen Klasse auch...Damage fällt einem nit in den Schoß, genausowenig wie Healpower...

Und die, die durchhalten und den DK zu ihrem Main gemacht haben, kannst sicher sein, die Wissen was Sache ist,....der Rest, naja, siehe deinen Punkt 3....

Gruß


----------



## Bownz (22. Juli 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Erstmal hab ich dich reportet.
> Im PvE kommt es auf zusammemarbeit und erfahrung an!
> Im PvP ist egal welches EQ man hat, wenn 3 gegner kommen biste sowieso garscht.
> Versuch du erstmal das EQ und die Bosskenntnisse zu besorgen, unerfahrenes Kind!
> ...



omg bist du lächerlich! was hab ich denn getan? bist du nicht konfliktfähig oder wie?! o_O
ich habe doch nie in Frage gestellt, dass man im PvE kein Teamplay benötigt.
ich habe nur gesagt, dass es im PvE egal ist, ob eine Klasse op ist, stimmt ja auch.
im PvE spielt man ja gegen Bosse oder Mobs und nicht gegen andere Spieler oder? -.-

und unerfahrenes Kind sagt mir jemand der 1994 geboren ist? oder warum haste am Ende deines Namens die Zahl 94?^^


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Juli 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich spinn -.- Mal wieder einer der null Ahnung hat.
> 
> Hallo? Das wenn die Gifte eines Combat-Schurken auf dem Boss sind, der GANZE Raid >>4%<< mehr Schaden macht ist dir wohl nicht bekannt was??
> 
> ...



Und wenn der Tank durch Schurkenhandel 15% mehr SChaden macht un dmehr Aggro aufbaut ist auch cool, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> das mit tank finde ich eh beschissen wieso hat man dk´s tanken gelassen? ok als heal noch beschissener aber tank und dann kein schild das ist wohl der größte müll den blizz da gemacht hat.



und was ist mit den Druiden? Irgendwie seh ich die nie mit Schild rumlaufen. Alles Noobs ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee mal ernsthaft. DK ist unbeliebt des kristalisiert sich hier ja fein raus. So langsam überleg ich ernsthaft doch noch einen anzufangen. Allein weil den alle hassen^^


----------



## VHRobi (22. Juli 2009)

Man redet ausschliesslich über DK, aber nimmt mich wunder warum manche auf Schamane, Priester, Warri, Druide, WL geklickt haben?
Neeeeee ich lese bestimmt nicht 15 Seiten durch um vllt 1 post von jemanden zu suchen warum er keine Hexenmeister mag.

Aber holla, ich dachte nach DK währen Jäger die meist gehasste Klasse.^^
1. Todesritter, 2Schurke, 3Paladin, und mit lächerlichen 36votes auf platz 4 der Jäscher.


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> das mit tank finde ich eh beschissen wieso hat man dk´s tanken gelassen? ok als heal noch beschissener aber tank und dann kein schild das ist wohl der größte müll den blizz da gemacht hat.



hmm also wenn ich tanke langweilen sich die healer ... 

viele nutzen ihre cd´s nicht wirklich gut ...


und das schild ist unnötig für den dk der bekommt 25 verteidigung +2 % ausdauer als rune zudem hat er in frostpräsenz mehr rüstung als nen tank mit schild... darum auch der nerf 


zudem hab ich meißtens nie probleme mit meinen heal dudu ....


ach und mehr aggro macht er auch ^^ da er mehr wums dank der 2h waffe hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es wird halt nur rumgeheult weil der dk alles besser kann ... was garnicht so wirklich stimmt sofern der andere spieler sich auch mal bissien anstrengt und nicht afk fernguckt oder so


----------



## Bownz (22. Juli 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> und was ist mit den Druiden? Irgendwie seh ich die nie mit Schild rumlaufen. Alles Noobs ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse ihn ja auch nur, weil er so op im PvP ist.
und wenn nochmal ne neue Klasse raus kommt iwann: fangt alle die neue Klasse an, die is ja dann eh wieder völlig op!
ich meine, wenn ich mit meinem Schurken 2on2 mache und als Gegner DK / Druide habe denk ich manchmal, dass Blizzard 
kein PvP testet! weil sowas sollte man nicht in der Arena zulassen! -.-


----------



## warlord118 (22. Juli 2009)

den deathknight würd ich ausm pve rausnehmen und als einzige klasse in der arena antreten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle probs gelöst, blizz kann sich wieder auf die 9 pve klassen konzentrieren und in der arena herrscht skill vor op klasse/ combo, dann hört sämtliches geheule auf und die pvp mimimi post gehen auf 0 da keiner sich outen würde dass er zu wenig skill hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is meine meinung und sicherlich nich so selten


----------



## Annovella (22. Juli 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Tank durch Schurkenhandel 15% mehr SChaden macht un dmehr Aggro aufbaut ist auch cool, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausserdem hat die Klasse den meisten Style... oh... natürlich nur nach den Eulen!


----------



## PwnsMan (22. Juli 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich spinn -.- Mal wieder einer der null Ahnung hat.
> 
> Hallo? Das wenn die Gifte eines Combat-Schurken auf dem Boss sind, der GANZE Raid >>4%<< mehr Schaden macht ist dir wohl nicht bekannt was??
> 
> ...






Lass sie doch die anderen DDs haben ned viel mehr support ausser die Hybriden. Und sowieso scheiss auf den support  ging bis jetzt immer ohne hab BT /Sunwell auch ohne euren "Support " gesehn, die Leute haben immer gute Schurken gesucht. Guter schaden kann genau son guter support sein ........ ich sag nur Butallus meets lolglaive Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (22. Juli 2009)

huch das hatte ich jetzt nicht erwartet

Vote for:
<-- Pala
<-- Schurke


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> und was ist mit den Druiden? Irgendwie seh ich die nie mit Schild rumlaufen. Alles Noobs ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja ischer dudu tanks tragen keine schilde aber das würde einfach beschissen aussehen en bär mit nem schild in der hand? also enrsthaft aber als dktank tragen eh zu 95% alle ne zweihandwaffe, ok das wird sich mit 3.2 ändern dann kann man mit 2 einhandwaffen mehr schaden machen^^


----------



## Sundarkness (22. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott... wie es klar war das der DK die gehassteste Klasse ist ....
Ich habe den Threadtitel gelsen und sofort gedacht (Übersprung in 
mein Gehirn): DK ist 1. mit 50%!
So wars dann auch... 
Gut mein Main ist ein DK und ich reisse im PvP garnix x)
Also hört auf andauernd über den DK zu heulen ...
Übrigens habe ich für Pala gevotet mit Grund ^^
Im PvP sollten wir alle die gleiche Klasse haben ..dann gäbs
kein Gewhine...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So 
/flame on

MfG
SuN


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

informier dich bevor du schwacfug laberst Slighter xD


----------



## Valdarr (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja ischer dudu tanks tragen keine schilde aber das würde einfach beschissen aussehen en bär mit nem schild in der hand? also enrsthaft aber als dktank tragen eh zu 95% alle ne zweihandwaffe, ok das wird sich mit 3.2 ändern dann kann man mit 2 einhandwaffen mehr schaden machen^^



Stimmt schon. Das verlauste Ding genannt Pelz ist ja genauso bretthart wie ein Metallschild.

Aber ich bin nach wie vor für Krieger. Taugen eh kaum noch was derzeit, ausser mann reisst sich den Arsch auf wie kein 2ter im Raid ausser nem Leidensgenossen. Kannst zwar irgendwie mithalten, aber das wars auch.

Nein ich muss net Platz 1 sein, aber wenn ich mir anschau was ich mir ein abasten muss krieg ich ne Krise.


----------



## Annovella (22. Juli 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Gut mein Main ist ein DK und ich reisse im PvP garnix x)
> Also hört auf andauernd über den DK zu heulen ...




Ich erklär dir mal wie du Gladi machst: Kopf->Tastatur UND IMMER SCHÖN ROLLEN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (22. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich erklär dir mal wie du Gladi machst: Kopf->Tastatur UND IMMER SCHÖN ROLLEN!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für den Tipp! x)

Werds dann gleich mal ausprobieren! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG
SuN


----------



## Kritze (22. Juli 2009)

Von allen Klassen würd ich auf jedenfall den DK löschen.

Es nervt nur noch wie man an jeder Ecke 3 Todesritter sieht ... auf dem BG von 7 Todesritter hin und her gegrabbelt wird und für Instanzen 6 Todesritter findet die alle mitwollen.

Zudem kommt noch, dass die Todesritter tanken wollen und ich persönlich seit release von WotLK der Meinung bin, dass sie das Tanken lieber den Kriegern und Palas überlassen sollen!

Edit:
Ahja ... auch so eine Faceroll klasse wie der Pala *sich auf flame gefasst macht :x *


----------



## Annovella (22. Juli 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! x)
> 
> Werds dann gleich mal ausprobieren!
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:


advanced08 schrieb:


> *hust* 1 jahr alt ist ^^




KIDDI! *scherz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (22. Juli 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Von allen Klassen würd ich auf jedenfall den DK löschen.
> 
> Es nervt nur noch wie man an jeder Ecke 3 Todesritter sieht ... auf dem BG von 7 Todesritter hin und her gegrabbelt wird und für Instanzen 6 Todesritter findet die alle mitwollen.
> 
> ...



Nene lass des mal den Kriegern fein sein. Viele sind derzeit schlicht mit dem Char überfordert und das mein ich nichtmal böse. Ist bloss derzeit recht schwer mitzuhalten wenn du dich nicht in die Materie einarbeitest.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz krar den DK!!

Aber welcher vollhorst will den schurke löchen????? O_o


----------



## Sundarkness (22. Juli 2009)

Ne für's PvP bin ich nicht geeignet...
mein Kopf is zu klein =(
Ausserdem tut das weh da bleib ich lieber beim PvE


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Schurken? krank ? Wir drücken verdammt viel dmg!



Nicht mehr als jede andere Klasse , nur mit weniger Support von daher winke winke liebe Schurken


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du alle anderen Klassen aus aber kürzt den Todesritter ab?



Er wollt den DK soweit nachoben packen wies geht deshalb unter D aba hätt er englisch geschrieben würds noch dümmer wirken und niemand nennt in TR (TodesRitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ganz krar den DK!!
> 
> Aber welcher vollhorst will den schurke löchen????? O_o


_

Aber welcher vollhorst will den dk löchen????? O_o
_
Ohne Worte, Schule ist ja schon aus...

Bitte endlich /close, das haltet man ja nichtmehr aus.


----------



## Draicul (22. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ganz krar den DK!!
> 
> Aber welcher vollhorst will den schurke löchen????? O_o


Du bist doch der Typ der mit dem Schurken nur auf die Mütze bekommen hat und einen Loladin hochgelevelt hat ... wieso verteidigst du ihn dann ? Und wieso ganz klar DK ? Wieso nicht ganz klar Schurke ? achso die Dks machen so böse aua an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt versteh ich warum der Dk weg soll ... l2p gimp


----------



## PwnsMan (22. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als jede andere Klasse , nur mit weniger Support von daher winke winke liebe Schurken





LoL was spielst du bitte ? xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> den pala sollte man löschen , bei mir auf en Server Frostwolf gibt echt zu viele ...
> ( meine Meinung )


Ja, weil viele zbs. auf Buffed.de gehen und lesen "omg, retri's so op, plz nerf". Daraufhin leveln sie sich schnell einen auf 80, equipen ihn und stellen dann fest, dass sie trotzdem nicht weiter als 1300 kommen!


----------



## Arlox93 (22. Juli 2009)

Also . . .
Jetz erstmal um einiges klar zustelln
DK = 5% AP wenner Blut is heißt Ersatz fürn Melee Schami
         13% Spelldmg wenner Unholy ist. 

Was habt ihr eigendlich alle fürn Problem mitm dk ? 
Der DK wird schon zu Tote genervt von Blizz also was wollt ihr mehr?
Könnten ja genauso alle sagen ja Pala komplett Overpowerd sehen scheisse aus und bla aber trozdem braucht man den Pala im Raid. Oder was würdet ihr sagen wenn euch aufeinmal SDK fehlt? Ihr würdet alle einfach nur noch Kotzen. 

Ich würde keine Klasse löschen weil alle bringen irgendwas mit sich.


----------



## advanced08 (22. Juli 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Also . . .
> Jetz erstmal um einiges klar zustelln
> DK = 5% AP wenner Blut is heißt Ersatz fürn Melee Schami
> 13% Spelldmg wenner Unholy ist.
> ...



10% ap

17& spelldmg

20% melee haste 

155 stärke beweglichkeit 

die ersten 3 buffs sind je nach skillung anders


----------



## SixNight (22. Juli 2009)

Welcher Idiot will bitte den Paladin löschen ? O_O

nur weil ihr es nicht hinkriegt sie zu besiegen ... liegts vllt. nicht daran das die Klasse Op ist sondern das ihr nichts drauf hat x.x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (22. Juli 2009)

welche idoten palas löschen wollen ? schon mal was Großer segen gehört ?

dk dort hin wo sie hingehören in den müll ^^


----------



## PwnsMan (22. Juli 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Welcher Idiot will bitte den Paladin löschen ? O_O
> 
> nur weil ihr es nicht hinkriegt sie zu besiegen ... liegts vllt. nicht daran das die Klasse Op ist sondern das ihr nichts drauf hat x.x
> 
> ...




Pala gehört nich gelöscht, nur der RetBaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Du bist doch der Typ der mit dem Schurken nur auf die Mütze bekommen hat und einen Loladin hochgelevelt hat ... wieso verteidigst du ihn dann ? Und wieso ganz klar DK ? Wieso nicht ganz klar Schurke ? achso die Dks machen so böse aua an dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein der bin ich nicht da musst du dich irren.....


----------



## DieSchachtel (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar der Todesritter.
Einfach sinnloses Stück Scheiße. Passt zwar Storytechnisch ins Game, aber der rest ist mehr als sinnfrei.


----------



## Kidgun (22. Juli 2009)

und du hast sicherlich früher am lautesten nach der neuen klasse geschrien
ihr siet alle selber schuld das der dk drin is xD


----------



## PwnsMan (22. Juli 2009)

Die sehn den DK nur im PvP is doch klar das jeden den weg haben will. War bei den schurken am anfang genau so.


Mittlerweile braucht man skill um was zu reissen wird euch irgendwann auch mal so gehn. Kommen ja noch 2 Heldenklassen.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Juli 2009)

Finde ja alle klassen haben vor und nachteile aber wenn es unbedingt sein müsste .

*Schurken * Mir macht schurke keinen spass zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juli 2009)

Wo soll das Problem beim Schurken sein? Ich würde den Faceroll.. äh Todesritter "löschen"

@Der Hoffnungstöter: Dein Lord Saddler Avatar war besser. :>


----------



## Super PePe (22. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ganz klar der Todesritter.
> Einfach sinnloses Stück Scheiße.



Das ist ganz klar 'ne saubere Argumentation. Mit so einem Stück Kot, wabblig, ohne Rüssi, keine Waffe und das Movement ist auch arg eingeschränkt, kann man tatsächlich keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. okay in der Arena vielleicht schon, vorausgesetzt der Gegner trägt keine Nasenklammern. Aber wer skillt schon 'Scheiße' im Talentbaum? DAs machen nur Jäger die auf Healpetequip rollen und Schurken die glauben Schurkenhandel wäre ne Onlineplattform wo man seine Dolche tauschen kann.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem beim Schurken sein? Ich würde den Faceroll.. äh Todesritter "löschen"
> 
> @Der Hoffnungstöter: Dein Lord Saddler Avatar war besser. :>



Ich änder ihn mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein plan hab nen schurken auf 52 gezockt mit 2 Freunden aber die klasse macht mir einfach keinen Spass jetzt sitzt er auf lvl 52 in meiner char liste   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juli 2009)

Hier ist ja ein echt hohes niveau....


----------



## Sercani (22. Juli 2009)

Owedry schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Movementkrüppel löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafuma (22. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar dk brauch niemand und es gibt viel zu viele davon


----------



## Faransol (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde den paladin löschen....

Aus dem ganz einfachen grund, Ich kann  sie net spielen und so siehts mit DK und Hunter auch aus, aber man konnte ja nur eines anklicken.

Schamane, Schurke und Mage würden garantiert bleiben.

Den rest würd ich einfach lassen, da ich ja wieder platz auf dem acc hätte xD

MFG Fara


----------



## Weissnet (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> den pala sollte man löschen , bei mir auf en Server Frostwolf gibt echt zu viele ...
> ( meine Meinung )




Na ja wenn du auf ne menge hp usw verzichten kannst im raid...ich will sdk nit missen sry ^^

Finde Deppknights sollten wieder unter die Erde kriechen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2009)

Den schlimmsten Unfug habe ich gelöscht, Offtopic und gegenseite Beleidigungen eingeschlossen. Da ich mich aber durch vier Seiten gewühlt habe und dort hauptsächlich nur persönliche Anfeindungen und prepubertäres Geschimpfe gehört habe, schließe ich den Thread und attestiere dem Großteil der hier verewigten Schreiberlinge eine Diskussionsinsuffizienz.


----------

